#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-31
<Traveler> no configure/make experts around lately ?
<MutantTurkey> ubuntu = fail for development. end of discussion
<MutantTurkey> circular depends, all sorts of crap i've run into. version problems. meh.
<MutantTurkey> lets laugh at this link : http://xkcd.com/754/
<PennBot> Title: xkcd: Dependencies (at xkcd.com)
<Traveler> It shoulda been cpsc432 - cpsc433 prereq       and   cpsc433 - cpsc432 prereq
<MutantTurkey> hehe
<maciej_> why can't i change a folder permissions to read only after sudo nautiluis
<ChinnoDog> Are you on 10.10?
<maciej_> yes
<ChinnoDog> just a sec. trying it.
<maciej_> after i change the file acces to read only as root it jumps back to "-"
<ChinnoDog> oh, you mean on the top part of the permissions tab?
<maciej_> yeah
<ChinnoDog> I think it is because that field is not relevant when setting permissions on a folder
<maciej_> i need to copy a folder to my sd card on my android phone but it has to be read only
<andrew> evening
<ChinnoDog> maciej_: then set folder access to "list files only"
<ChinnoDog> If you 'ls -l' you will see that it only sets the read flag on the folder.
<maciej_> ok i see now, im very new at this, thank you
<ChinnoDog> maciej_: who are you protecting the folder from?
<maciej_> the folder has audio.ogg files that i want to use for my ringtones but last i tried to copy the file to the android system it could only be read only
<ChinnoDog> Meaning it was not selectable as a ringtone if it was not read only?
<maciej_> i couldn't place the folder in the audio section of android , i was moving the folder from my sd card
<maciej_> let me see if it works
<ChinnoDog> Are you putting the file in /sdcard/ringtones or /syste/media/audio/ringtones?
<ChinnoDog> oops
<ChinnoDog> /system/media/audio/ringtones
<maciej_> system media audio ringtones
<ChinnoDog> The files in there are mode 644
<ChinnoDog> root is owner and has write access. Are you saying android complains if group or other access has +w?
<ChinnoDog> There are ringtones in here I didn't even know existed. They must have come down with an OTA update.
<maciej_> i couldn't copy the folder, the folder has permissions rwxrwxr-x
<maciej_> i may just need to find an app that lets me change the folder permissions on android
<maciej_> i dont understand why i can't make a folder read only on ubuntu
<ChinnoDog> oh. I am browsing the file system from connectbot on the phone...
<maciej_> are you able to long press on a folder and have an option to change permissions?
<ChinnoDog> I'm browsing from a terminal
<ChinnoDog> Astro might let you do it. I don't currently have it installed
<maciej_> why is it so hard to make a folder read only on here, i may try on windwos, i know its a simple check box to make a folder read only
<ChinnoDog> I still don't understand why you want the folder to be read only..
<ChinnoDog> You want more permissions, not less
<ChinnoDog> unix permisisons and windows permissions work differently. The result is the same as what I told you.
<maciej_> when i move the folder with the ogg files to system/media/audio/notifications- a warning says cannot paste here because the file system is read only
<maciej_> maybe i need to change permissions of the folder i'm trying to copy to
<ChinnoDog> Did you root the phone?
<maciej_> yeah
<ChinnoDog> So you can just log into it with a terminal and change the permissions on the folder there.
<maciej_> terminal on android?
<ChinnoDog> Yes, like ConnectBot
<ChinnoDog> I use Irssi ConnectBot which was forked to make using irssi easier in the terminal
<ChinnoDog> But, why are you so resistant to putting you ringtone on your SD card?
<ChinnoDog> s/you/your
<maciej_> i guess i dont have to put the new notifications with the system notifications, android will just scan the disk youre saying?
<ChinnoDog> According to this it will: http://androidforums.com/android-lounge/5930-definitive-androids-folder-structure.html
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: Are you awake?
<PennBot> Dunno, ChinnoDog.
<ChinnoDog> andrew: Is PennBot's web browser broken?
<maciej_> thats easy enough
<ChinnoDog> So you were just making this difficult this whole time?  hehe
<maciej_> yes
<andrew> PennBot: ping
<PennBot> pong
<andrew> http://www.google.com
<PennBot> Title: Google (at www.google.com)
<andrew> http://androidforums.com/android-lounge/5930-definitive-androids-folder-structure.html
<andrew> hmm
<ChinnoDog> Guess we were no longer useful to her.
<andrew> dunno
<ChinnoDog> http://www.google.com
<PennBot> Title: Google (at www.google.com)
<ChinnoDog> Must be the url?
<ChinnoDog> http://www.google.com/index.html
<PennBot> Title: Google (at www.google.com)
<ChinnoDog> http://androidforums.com
<ChinnoDog> http://www.androidforums.com
<ChinnoDog> andrew: PennBot doesn't like this web site I guess?
<andrew> or the website returns something different for his user-agent?
<ChinnoDog> What user-agent is he sending?
<andrew> dunno off hand
<andrew> give him a url that you can pull the logs from
<ChinnoDog> http://www.chinnodog.com
<PennBot> Title: ChinnoDogs blog - Just me and my inflatable life. (at www.chinnodog.com)
<ChinnoDog> 207.192.72.66 - - [30/Jan/2011:21:53:44 -0500] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 15952 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Compatible; Supybot 0.83.4.1)"
<andrew> try switching your user agent to that and visiting the android site
<ChinnoDog> idk how to do that in chrome
<ChinnoDog> I guess I could override it in ff
<andrew> neither do i off hand
<ChinnoDog> oh. I don't have that plugin installed
<MutantTurkey>  chrome hmmm?
<MutantTurkey> does ubuntu provide chrome or chromium?
<andrew> ium
<ChinnoDog> I use chrome from the google repo i think
<andrew> but chrome is easy enough to install
<ChinnoDog> ah. I got the Modify Headers extension working in chrome
<ChinnoDog> I mean ff, not chrome
<ChinnoDog> andrew: androidforums.com looks the same with this header...
<ChinnoDog> Must be a genuine bug
<andrew> dunno
<andrew> report it then
<ChinnoDog> andrew: What category is this?  plugin or core module?
<ChinnoDog> or 3rd party?
<andrew> plugin
<ChinnoDog> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3168483&group_id=58965&atid=489447
<PennBot> Title: SourceForge.net: Supybot: Detail: 3168483 - Can't retrieve info for androidforums.com (at sourceforge.net)
<Traveler> what does this line in a script do?    ac_res=-l$ac_lib
<Traveler> everyone sawin' zzzz's already ?
<Traveler> restarting
<Traveler> so quiet around here
<Traveler> GOOD MORNING !!!!
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> morning
<JonathanD> I hope you brought enough for the whole class.
<Traveler> Well, I FINALLY made the install work.   I am now UNdeleting "permanently" deleted files from an ext4 file system.
<Traveler> now boot back to normal system
<ChinnoDog> sup, turkey?
<ChinnoDog> WokFi++
<ChinnoDog> Why didn't I think of that?
<ChinnoDog> "Additional sleet accumulation up to 1 inch"
<ChinnoDog> That is a lot of ice
<pleia2> sheesh, you guys are having another busy winter
<JonathanD> weather people told us this would be a "mild winter"
<pleia2> not truth
<JonathanD> maybe they meant in australia.
<JonathanD> wait, hasn't been mild there either.
<ChinnoDog> Phil's not going to be able to come out of his hole this year
<waltman> Nor has it been winter.
<ChinnoDog> s/Phil's not/Phil isn't/ (idk how I did that...)
<waltman> either way works
<ChinnoDog> "Phil's" doesn't work last I checked. It denotes posession, not a contraction.
<pleia2> it's a contraction for "Phil is"
<pleia2> it's fine
<waltman> what pleia2 said
<waltman> pleia2: we don't even want to know what the weather's like in SF today, do we?
<ChinnoDog> Since when can you use an apostrophe after the noun as a contraction?
<pleia2> waltman: nope
<pleia2> the general rule I use is "thing's" ok if it can be expanded to "thing is"
<pleia2> or if it's actually posesseive
<waltman> ChinnoDog: It's a common contraction.
<pleia2> "she's going to the store"
<waltman> It's a common contraction."
<ChinnoDog> http://blog.writersdigest.com/qq/Contractions+With+Proper+Nouns+Brians+A+Baseball+Fan.aspx
<ChinnoDog> I guess your right, there is no rule against it
<PennBot> Title: Writer's Digest Questions and Quandaries - Contractions With Proper Nouns (Brian's a baseball Fan) (at blog.writersdigest.com)
<ChinnoDog> I never use it with a proper noun though.
<ChinnoDog> I do use it with personal pronouns though
<ChinnoDog> That is interesting... a convention I was unaware I was following.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: Hint -- when questioning proper apostrophe usage, perhaps it's a good idea to not confuse your and you're :)
<ChinnoDog> :-p Yes, you're right. I do that all the time.
<pleia2> english is hard
<jedijf> your/you're is my fail...until i hit enter then i realize it...need a takeback button
<waltman> That's why I try to stick with "ur" :)
<ChinnoDog> PennBot needs a grammer check so he can be sure we are all speaking the King's English.
<PennBot> Got it, ChinnoDog.
<waltman> It's really odd how that works.  I do that all the time, too.  I guess they're mapped together in my brain somehow.
<jedijf> i blame it on rushing or multitasking
<jedijf> which i know humans can't do.....
<jedijf> but i try and fail constantly.....
<ChinnoDog> The first time I saw "we've cheeseburger" I didn't like that either, but I had to accept that usage too.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: That's more of a British usage. It's not common in USAnian English.
<ChinnoDog> The person that wrote it was British. :-)
<ChinnoDog> Or at least, that is where he learned English. He had an accent.
<andrew> pleia2: Do you have a problem with our weekly midweek winter storms?
<pleia2> andrew: problem? no
<pleia2> a little sad that PA didn't decide to let loose with the awesome winters until I left though
<andrew> Come back! It's not too late
<JonathanD> Does anyone happen to have a thinkpad x200? :)
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-01
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<ChinnoDog> driveby
<InHisName> Anchorage (sp?) has only 3" according to some friends.  Maybe they are the ones with the mild weather.
<andrew> InHisName: How much snow does Barrow have?
<InHisName> not sure, will @weather tell us ?
<InHisName> Got a zip code ?
<andrew> @weather
<PennBot> andrew: (weather <US zip code | US/Canada city, state | Foreign city, country>) -- Returns the approximate weather conditions for a given city.
<andrew> @weather barrow, ak
<PennBot> andrew: The current temperature in Barrow, Alaska is 6.8°F (7:53 PM AKST on January 31, 2011). Conditions: Overcast. Humidity: 91%. Dew Point: 3.2°F. Windchill: -9.4°F. Pressure: 29.61 in 1003 hPa (Falling).
<InHisName> @weather nome, ak
<PennBot> InHisName: The current temperature in Nome, Alaska is 26.6°F (7:53 PM AKST on January 31, 2011). Conditions: Light Snow. Humidity: 92%. Dew Point: 24.8°F. Windchill: 19.4°F. Pressure: 29.48 in 998 hPa (Steady).
<InHisName> @weather podunk, ia
<PennBot> InHisName: Error: HTTP Error 500: Server Error
<InHisName> @weather timbuktu, africa
<PennBot> InHisName: Error: HTTP Error 500: Server Error
<InHisName> @weather timbuktu, Mali
<PennBot> InHisName: Error: HTTP Error 500: Server Error
<InHisName> @weather key west, fl
<PennBot> InHisName: The current temperature in Key West NAF, Florida is 71.6°F (11:53 PM EST on January 31, 2011). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 87%. Dew Point: 66.2°F. Pressure: 30.09 in 1019 hPa (Falling).
<InHisName> @weather death valley, ca
<PennBot> InHisName: The current temperature in China Lake, California is 42.8°F (8:56 PM PST on January 31, 2011). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 60%. Dew Point: 28.4°F. Windchill: 37.4°F. Pressure: 30.08 in 1019 hPa (Rising).  Wind Advisory in effect from 9 am Tuesday to midnight PST Tuesday night...
<InHisName> @weather saint louis, mt
<PennBot> InHisName: Error: HTTP Error 500: Server Error
<InHisName> @weather saint louis, ca
<PennBot> InHisName: Error: HTTP Error 500: Server Error
<InHisName> @weather saint louis, or
<PennBot> InHisName: Error: HTTP Error 500: Server Error
<InHisName> @weather saint louis, ok
<PennBot> InHisName: The current temperature in Shawnee, Oklahoma is 26.6°F (11:11 PM CST on January 31, 2011). Conditions: Light Thunderstorms and Snow. Humidity: 93%. Dew Point: 24.8°F. Windchill: 14.0°F. Pressure: 30.09 in 1019 hPa (Falling).  Blizzard Warning in effect from 10 PM this evening to 6 PM CST Tuesday...
<InHisName> @weather saint louis, mi
<PennBot> InHisName: The current temperature in Alma, Michigan is 15.8°F (12:15 AM EST on February 01, 2011). Conditions: Overcast. Humidity: 73%. Dew Point: 8.6°F. Windchill: 3.2°F. Pressure: 30.27 in 1025 hPa (Steady).  Winter Storm Watch in effect from Tuesday evening through Wednesday evening...
<InHisName> @weather saint louis, tx
<PennBot> InHisName: Error: HTTP Error 500: Server Error
<InHisName> @weather saint louis, mn
<PennBot> InHisName: Error: HTTP Error 500: Server Error
<InHisName> @weather saint louis park, mn
<PennBot> InHisName: The current temperature in Uptown Minneapolis, Minneapolis, Minnesota is 14.5°F (11:35 PM CST on January 31, 2011). Conditions: Light Snow. Humidity: 81%. Dew Point: 10.4°F. Windchill: 14.0°F. Pressure: 30.41 in 1029.7 hPa (Steady).
<InHisName> @weather saint louis, va
<PennBot> InHisName: Error: HTTP Error 500: Server Error
<InHisName> @weather 25506
<PennBot> InHisName: The current temperature in Near Salt Rock Elementary School, Salt Rock, West Virginia is 34.3°F (12:33 AM EST on February 01, 2011). Conditions: Light Freezing Rain. Humidity: 85%. Dew Point: 30.2°F. Windchill: 33.8°F. Pressure: 30.07 in 1018.2 hPa (Steady).
<ChinnoDog> morning, peeps
<InHisName> peep, peep !
<Pici> marshmallow peeps
<ChinnoDog> Is anyone here made of marshmallow?
<ChinnoDog> How is the ice out there? I am working from home today.
<ssweeny> morning ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> hi ssweeny! Does the ice storm rage in Pittsburgh this morning?
<ssweeny> nah, it hit to the north of the city
<ssweeny> once again we are disappointed
<ssweeny> we like really bad storms at work because the "grown ups" don't show up and we can actually get stuff done
<ChinnoDog> hehe
<ChinnoDog> I get all sorts of stuff done when I am working from home
<jedijf> when i think i get the captcha wrong; it works, and the other way around....
<ChinnoDog> Some capchas are getting rediculous. I can't always tell if I have it right or not.
<andrew> example?
<ChinnoDog> Not off the top of my head...
<jedijf> u v r w 's all seem to throw me
<jedijf> m n
<andrew> I L?
<andrew> l I
<Pici> 7 8 9
<andrew> Poor 9
<andrew> He never stood a chance
<andrew> @weather barrow
<PennBot> andrew: The current temperature in Barrow, Alaska is -4.0°F (6:53 AM AKST on February 01, 2011). Conditions: Light Freezing Fog. Humidity: 91%. Dew Point: -5.8°F. Windchill: -20.2°F. Pressure: 29.40 in 995 hPa (Falling).
<ChinnoDog> network-manage is making me angry
<ChinnoDog> I can store my VPN info but it doesn't show on the network-manager menu so I can't connect to it
<ChinnoDog> But if I "show for all users" then it is on the menu but it won't store the password
<ChinnoDog> uh oh. Now I broke stuff
<andrew> good job
<andrew> have a promotion
<ChinnoDog> restarted, appears, even works now
<ChinnoDog> pfft
 * ChinnoDog glares at network-manager
<andrew> melt is pissing me off
<andrew> sometimes it works,
<andrew> other times it works with lots of static in the audio
<InHisName> how can I prove that a file named swapfile_1 is not being used ?
<ChinnoDog> As a pagefile? swapon -s
<InHisName> In my ubuntu at /swapfile/   is a file swap_1    last touched 2008     I want to be sure it is NOT my current swap
<InHisName> seems to be in a separate partition   /dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap_1
<InHisName> I guess this other can be deleted then.
<waltman> InHisName: cat /proc/swaps
<waltman> (which gives the same info as swapon -s) :)
<InHisName> It does, so I guess I can delete that other directory & file sitting in /
<waltman> InHisName: Each swap partition has a priority.  If they're the same, they'll round-robin, and if they're different it'll fill up the higher (or maybe lower) one first.
<waltman> InHisName: If it's listed there, you should deactivated it first with swapoff
<InHisName> not listed wtih either cat /proc/swaps nor swapon -s
<waltman> ah, then it's fair game
<InHisName> Its gone and nothing is complaining yet.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-02
<andrew> pleia2: I see the retweet, it would be nice if the meeting chair list was a bit shorter, perhaps just team members (and who is openiduser...?) hrm... now I see that there is a team member list up top, but shouldn't I be in that list?
<andrew> Actually, I'm not showing up in either list
<pleia2> I don't know, the devs are over in #ubuntu-locoteams
<pleia2> and they respond to bug reports, I add them all the time ;)
<andrew> where do I submit bug reports?
<pleia2> right after I tweeted that I broke it (I'm in two teams, so it failed when I went to add event from the generic page - they released a fix in like 2 minutes)
<andrew> in their channel?
<pleia2> lp, sec
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory
<PennBot> Title: Bugs in LoCo Directory (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<pleia2> 627492 looks similar
<andrew> Not to the problem of my name missing
<pleia2> ah
<andrew> That problem I blame on OS X
<andrew> since it shows as much of the list as possible, the team members list was so high up that I didn't even see it before I started scrolling
<andrew> (and it defaulted on freelancer in the middle of the other users list
<andrew> )
<andrew> pleia2: If you try to add an event to PA, do you see my name in the list?
<pleia2> lets see...
<pleia2> what's your lp name?
<andrew> akeyes
<pleia2> oddly the "team members" section is very short
<pleia2> no, I don't see you
<andrew> Yeah and I don't even see myself in the list (I looked near akgraner)
<andrew> launchpad bug 711649
<pleia2> don't see ChinnoDog either
<andrew> pleia2: I initially figured that it only included those who have logged in to the loco site
<pleia2> andrew: at the bottom, what does it say you're "Logged in as:"?
<andrew> Logged in as: akeyes
<pleia2> ok, so not one of the goofy openid problems
<andrew> pleia2: I think the difference between meetings and events need to be written out a bit better... this meeting was entered as an event: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/633/detail/
<PennBot> Title: irc meeting | Ubuntu LoCo Team Directory (at loco.ubuntu.com)
<andrew> And it's not the only one
<pleia2> that's because meetings were just announced like an hour ago
<andrew> Ah
<pleia2> people were putting meetings in events instead
<andrew> Is there a way to transfer those over?
<pleia2> I doubt it
<andrew> hmm
<pleia2> I think all the meeting ones under events are people who are familiar with the dev workflow though (they were just using events for meetings temporarily)
<andrew> Hrm.. took 9 minutes for a launchpad email to land in gmail
<pleia2> it's been like that lately
<andrew> I think I'm going to file a few other bugs on the site, I hope you don't mind.
<pleia2> they aren't my bugs :)
<andrew> Wait... why are there 2 DC locos?
<andrew> tell me DCTeam LoCo is a test loco
<pleia2> who knows
<andrew> pleia2: How does a team post photos?
<pleia2> they add a flickr or picasaweb account to the loco directory setup for the team
<SamuraiAlba> GOOD BACON, TO ALL!
<lamalex> hey ssweeny do you more info on that "it's not rape bill"?
<lamalex> i haven't heard about that, but it sounds eff'd up
<ssweeny> lamalex: it is eff'd up
<ssweeny> some congresscritters are trying to redifine the word "rape" to get rid of statutory or any other kind that is n't forced
<ssweeny> i think it's to get around a provision in the health care law that will provide for abortions in cases of rape
<lamalex> eff'ed up
<ssweeny> yup
<ChinnoDog> I agree that those are completely different things. It is interesting that would be the impetus to redefine it though.
<ssweeny> at the end of the day it's all just posturing
<SamuraiAlba> EXCELLENT BACON TO ALL!
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone interested in an AMD Black Edition 7750, 2GB ram, 640 GB HD and Radeon 5450?
<SamuraiAlba> Needs a PSU, but works fine.
<SamuraiAlba> $200 OBO
<ChinnoDog> I bid $1
<JonathanD> I bid $7
<JonathanD> But I expect it to come with a bag of chips and a fountain soda.
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<JonathanD> I have half a mind to build a new gaming rig
<JonathanD> and half a mind not to
<andrew> That doesn't sound like Bacon.
<ChinnoDog> no mention of shipping yet
<ChinnoDog> Its probably $193
<JonathanD> Probably is.
<JonathanD> I will pay the $193 shipping if it is packaged in bacon.
<JonathanD> I notice SamuraiAlba didn't actually mention a motherboard.
<JonathanD> just a list of other parts minus a power supply :)
<SamuraiAlba> Pc Chips A15G board
<SamuraiAlba> Works fine, just needs a PSU atm
<SamuraiAlba> tested it with my other PSU
<JonathanD> Are the random parts also in a case?
<SamuraiAlba> aye
<andrew> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiWGUo1JJPM
<PennBot> Title: YouTube - Typical News Coverage of Snow in the Philly Suburbs (at www.youtube.com)
<SamuraiAlba> mid tower
<SamuraiAlba> all black
<JonathanD> Is there room for my nvidia 285?
<SamuraiAlba> yup
<SamuraiAlba> Should fit fine
<JonathanD> it's a sizable card
<SamuraiAlba> has a Radeon 5450 in there, atm.
<SamuraiAlba> should fit
<SamuraiAlba> PCI E 16x slot
<SamuraiAlba> x1
<JonathanD> needs 2 back end thingies too
<JonathanD> brackets or whatever
<SamuraiAlba> aye
<SamuraiAlba> I had a Radeon 5770 in there
<SamuraiAlba> but that is in the big PC now
<JonathanD> yeah, similar in size to that.
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: I'll think about it.
<SamuraiAlba> cool
<JonathanD> Wifes gaming PC is a pentium D overclocked to about 3Ghz, with the 285.
<JonathanD> It's still a bit slower than I'd like.
<SamuraiAlba> I can bet
<JonathanD> course, it was also all free.
<SamuraiAlba> free!?
<JonathanD> so I can't complain much.
<JonathanD> yah.
<SamuraiAlba> how?
<PennBot> how is it treating you, SamuraiAlba
<JonathanD> My boss hands me down parts.
<SamuraiAlba> what size HD?
<JonathanD> 160GB
<JonathanD> and a 500GB IDE for backups
<SamuraiAlba> I have 2 160 satas
<JonathanD> I have a TB drive I was going to put it
<SamuraiAlba> I'll take a trade and cash, if you like.
<SamuraiAlba> offer
<JonathanD> because I think the HDD in there now might be a bit slow.
<SamuraiAlba> I only needed it for a media PC, anyway
<JonathanD> I can't do anything til either next pay or tax return :P
<SamuraiAlba> okies :)
<SamuraiAlba> email is my name @gmail.com
<JonathanD> or other funds fall from the sky.
<JonathanD> could happen
<SamuraiAlba> aye
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: don't bother holding it for me or anything, if you sell it to someone else it's cool :)
<SamuraiAlba> okies :)
<JonathanD> I just haven't really built a fun machine in a while so it might be fun...
<SamuraiAlba> hehehehe
<JonathanD> And I could potentially replace the family gaming machine in the process.
<JonathanD> with parts from the two.
<SamuraiAlba> true :)
<SamuraiAlba> If anyone can help, GF restricted from driving for 3 months due to a med condition.  Need income.  Looking for PC work.  Reasonable rates.  Sicklerville (Camden County) area.
<SamuraiAlba> How do I make a post to the mailing list?
<andrew> Just send an email to ubuntu-us-pa@lists.ubuntu.com (assuming you are on the list)
<SamuraiAlba> thankies.  Selling a box and need to get the word out.  Money just got a LOT tighter
<SamuraiAlba> I'll even throw in Ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04 DVDs...
<SamuraiAlba> is that going to be ok?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-03
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: you're must be a big bacon lover !
<SamuraiAlba> aye
<SamuraiAlba> How are you doing?
<InHisName> didja see the u-tube of the 100,000 calorie ????burger.
<SamuraiAlba> NO
<SamuraiAlba> linkage?!
<InHisName> About 2 foot x 2.5" round patty  same size 'bun'   LOTS of bacon layerd all over.  Then several eating it like pigs.
<SamuraiAlba> Now to sell my desktop to afford a few...
<InHisName> Sorry I cant remember how to find the link.    ya+20 letters + burger was the name.  Started like a 'mans' cooking show.   All the ingredients, assembling, along with male sound effects.
<SamuraiAlba> fartiung?
<SamuraiAlba> *farting
<InHisName> They called it a meaty snack or something.
<InHisName> No, don't think there were ANY beans added.  Just lots of kinds of meat.
<SamuraiAlba> ahhh
<SamuraiAlba> the drupal room is mean
<InHisName> found it:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCxFn3sAw68
<PennBot> Title: YouTube - The Sloppy Roethlisberger - Epic Meal Time (at www.youtube.com)
<SamuraiAlba> :O
 * SamuraiAlba is perturbed
<InHisName> You can drool when they pile on the Bacon
<SamuraiAlba> aye
<SamuraiAlba> now to find a buyer for some hardware...
<SamuraiAlba> 2 160GB drives (SATA) $10 each, iPod Video 30 GB $40, SB Audigy 2 ZS Platinum sound card without live drive $30, 2.7ghz AMD Black Edition PC with 640GB HD and Radeon 5450 $200 (needs PSU)
<SamuraiAlba> if anyone knows anyone, my email is my nick @ gmail.com
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba:  are you sure those drives aren't PATA    I didn't know they made SATA that small.'
<SamuraiAlba> I am sure
<SamuraiAlba> Pulled from a Dell E510 - RAID 1 set
<InHisName> I have couple of PC that could use 160gigs but only do PATA.   Too old of a MB.
<SamuraiAlba> PCI slots?
<InHisName> One might have a slot or two.   Other ,no.
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.satacables.com/html/sata_to_ide_adapter.html
<PennBot> Title: SATA Hard Drive to IDE (PATA) Adapter (at www.satacables.com)
<SamuraiAlba> My google fu is strong...
<InHisName> $10 aint too shabby.  Where are your drives at ?   Near or FAR-FAR-Away from Doylestown area ?
<SamuraiAlba> Sicklerville, NJ 08081
<SamuraiAlba> $20 + ship if you want me to mail em :)
<InHisName> I have school in Mt Laruel, NJ   is that <10 mile from you ?
<SamuraiAlba> let me ask honey :)
<SamuraiAlba> she drives
<SamuraiAlba> 45 minutes south of Mt Laurel
<SamuraiAlba> http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2635231
<InHisName> uggh, farther,
<SamuraiAlba> aye
<InHisName> WAIT,  I am crossing bridge so Philly tomorrow afternoon.   Then head north to Mt Laurel.   Are you near there or further south than even Pittman?
<InHisName> Saw a deal with Amazon for $0.80 SATA-->IDE   oops I think its wrong way.
<andrew> http://twitter.com/#!/IPv4Countdown/statuses/33174459619737600
<PennBot> Title: Twitter (at twitter.com)
<andrew> It's the end of the world as we know it!
<SamuraiAlba> and I feel fine...
<ChinnoDog> http://twitter.com/#!/IPv4Countdown/statuses/33174459619737600
<PennBot> Title: Twitter (at twitter.com)
<ChinnoDog> crud
<ChinnoDog> I always forget I'm not in gnome-terminal when I am at work and paste stuff by accident
<andrew> right-fail?
<andrew> I always use Ctrl+Shift+v to paste in gnome-terminal (which I use at work)
<ChinnoDog> In gnome-terminal I right click on links to go to them or copy them. In PuTTY it auto-copies and right clicking causes it to paste.
<andrew> ChinnoDog: Ctrl+click opens links
<andrew> (in gnome-terminal)
<ChinnoDog> So... no more ipv4?
<ChinnoDog> But we are barely uisng IPv6...
<andrew> No, IPv4 will be used for years to come.
<SamuraiAlba> GREAT bacon to all!
<andrew> Save your bacon and learn to drive?
<SamuraiAlba> I got my permit :)
<andrew> excellent!
<SamuraiAlba> Now to sell this iPod :)
<SamuraiAlba> Jobs came in for tomorrow :)
<andrew> that's good news
<SamuraiAlba> Antivurs scareware thingy :)
<SamuraiAlba> rkill FTW!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-04
<ChinnoDog> meeting?
<PennBot> Somebody said meeting are good for catching up on sleep, ChinnoDog
<rmg51> meeting is over
<rmg51> it started at 8:30
<rmg51> where were you?
<PennBot> hmm... you are lucky I like you, rmg51
<rmg51> thank you PennBot
<jedijf> motion to close
<ChinnoDog> fine, closed
<InHisName> Everyone asleep now ?
<pleia2> not me :)
<waltman> nor me
 * pleia2 plays with cr-48
<waltman> how do you like it so far?
<pleia2> I do, but it's reminding me of all the things I actually do need an OS for
<waltman> like having an accessible filesystem?
<InHisName> I have an older system that lost some important files for starting ubuntu  In process of trying to boot, it 'dirtys' the drive.  I forgot which version is on there, probably 9.10 or 9.04.
<pleia2> in dev mode you get a terminal so I can ssh to my server
<pleia2> waltman: partially, it turns out I edit photos a lot here and there, I miss that
<InHisName> Can I install it again WITHOUT messing up my stuff in /home ?   All in one partition.
<pleia2> and I miss the ability to play local music
<pleia2> InHisName: if it's all in one partition, not really
<waltman> pleia2: that's a problem on the iphone, too. best you can hope is that the developer added "send to dropbox" on a menu somewhere
<pleia2> (this is one of the advantages of having /home on a separate partition)
<pleia2> waltman: yeah
<pleia2> also, I can't copy/paste from IRC to the GUI and back
<pleia2> no clicky on links in IRC
<waltman> A few years ago I cranked out a client/server app that does remote image editing over tcp/ip.  It occured to me today that that might be a cute iPhone and/or Android app.
<waltman> that was for a networking class.
<waltman> have a nice little protocol and everything
<pleia2> well there is google apps draw thing, and there is limited image editing on flickr and such I think
<pleia2> the problem is getting the images from my camera to the internet
<waltman> what my app does is send the image to the server, the server runs one of 4 or 5 imagemagick filters on it, and sends it back.
<InHisName> I got a new toy and no time to mess with it.   IBM 1U server xSeries 336  dual XEON  -- $150
<waltman> Well, many apps let you choose an image from your photo library.  Twitter and facebook are two of them.  So there's got to be *some* api to do that.
<waltman> and ios seems to be able to create sockets.
<pleia2> ah
<waltman> what more do you need? :)
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/txt/cr48
<pleia2> ^^ some specs
<pleia2> my camera is not online, still no way to get it from dumb camera to the internets :)
<waltman> no swap?
<pleia2> nope
<waltman> you should run "df -h" on it.
<pleia2> ah, I didn't include that, should have
<pleia2> sec
<pleia2> waltman: refresh
<pleia2> there is a little writeable storage in /home/chronos/user/
<pleia2> (that's where I'm writing this ouput before scping it up)
<waltman> that's a surprising number of mounts
<pleia2> yeah
<waltman> I'm also surprised they're still on 2.6.32.
<waltman> Do you know why debian's been stuck on that for so long?  It was released back in december, 2009, and they're now up to 2.6.37.
<pleia2> Debian, Ubuntu, one of the fedora releases (maybe even the new enterprise edition) all worked together to land on 2.6.32 for their major releases
<pleia2> so Debian Squeeze will be 2.6.32, Ubuntu's LTS 10.04 is .32
<waltman> I'm hoping testing goes to something more recent once squeeze comes out.
<pleia2> probably
<pleia2> it was over a year ago that they decided on 2.6.32 (they were talking about the decision when I was at the ubuntu dev summit in november 2009)
<waltman> it's got to be one of the best-tested kernels in history :)
<pleia2> indeed :)
<pleia2> so I'm not surprised that's what chromeos is on
<waltman> they've been backporting all the important bug fixes.
<pleia2> the battery life on this is crazy impressive
<pleia2> reading online they're saying 8-10 hours, and so far that seems pretty accurate
<pleia2> so it has an SD card slot, I put my card in from my camera and it mounted it
<pleia2> so I *can* upload from there
<waltman> yay!
<waltman> good night
<pleia2> night :)
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon!
<MutantTurkey> bacon :)
<MutantTurkey> i ate a pound of bacon last week. I'm avoiding it
<SamuraiAlba> Heya
<SamuraiAlba> Almost level 35 combat :)
<SamuraiAlba> overall
<SamuraiAlba> Selling a 22" LCD for $50
<SamuraiAlba> ipod 30gb video for $40
<SamuraiAlba> the usual...
<SamuraiAlba> What have you been up to?
<MutantTurkey> nothing
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: okay video 40bucks
<MutantTurkey> i think i'll take that.
<MutantTurkey> maybe
<MutantTurkey> i am quite poor
<MutantTurkey> the LCD sounds nice also :p
<SamuraiAlba> When u wanna meet and where?
<SamuraiAlba> I'm DJing :)
<SamuraiAlba> www.gameconradio.com
<MutantTurkey> you're DJ'ing? nice
<MutantTurkey> oh. i thought you ment at a club :p
<SamuraiAlba> nah.  Online
<MutantTurkey> still cool
<SamuraiAlba> email is my nick at gmail
<MutantTurkey> I've got to get some money together. It is no good being a college student with no money
<SamuraiAlba> okies :)
<SamuraiAlba> InHisName - You there?
<MutantTurkey> I am starving
<SamuraiAlba> get nachos?
<MutantTurkey> get no money
<SamuraiAlba> ahhh
<SamuraiAlba> that r teh sux
<MutantTurkey> ramen
<SamuraiAlba> ramen isnt too shabby, actually
<MutantTurkey> It's delicious
<SamuraiAlba> aye :)
 * EvilPhoenix yawns
<MutantTurkey> i yawn too
<SamuraiAlba> I fart, sometimes.
<ChinnoDog> So, Phil saw his shadow on Wednesday?
<ChinnoDog> Oh, I have it backwards
<ChinnoDog> Phil did not see his shadow.
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: you were asking about an "app store" before, here's some info about other distros taking the ubuntu software center as a base for a more distros: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/appstream-the-unified-app-store-for-linux/
<PennBot> Title: AppStream: The unified App Store for Linux (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<MutantTurkey> hasn't that been around for a quite some time
<MutantTurkey> a universal package manager?
<MutantTurkey> Like, it had different plugins for different backends, and they wrote plugins for many package managers
<MutantTurkey> http://www.packagekit.org/
<PennBot> Title: PackageKit - Main Page (at www.packagekit.org)
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: That is interesting but I fear that making it a multi distribution app store is going to seriously cripple it
<pleia2> the idea is making the toolset available to everyone, it's up to them what they do with it
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: an app store is more than a software installer, it has payment options, user ratings and reviews
<MutantTurkey> payment options? D:
<pleia2> yes, so you can buy software
<MutantTurkey> also i assume they filter out like libraries and such?
<MutantTurkey> what software would you need to buy?
<pleia2> software that you need which costs money
<MutantTurkey> obviously, but the only ones i could think of are maybe virtualbox, codeweavers, thats about it.
<pleia2> I think there are 4-5 paid applications in the software center
<MutantTurkey> do you think this will spawn alot of developers trying to score $.99 off of everyone?
<pleia2> I doubt it
<MutantTurkey> okay. Just wondering
<pleia2> looking at iphone vs android app stores is a nice test case
<MutantTurkey> right, andoid is mostly free
<MutantTurkey> all the apps i seem to need cost money however D:
<pleia2> I've never really wanted one that costs money on android, but I don't mind paying
<andrew> MutantTurkey: what apps are you needing?
<SamuraiAlba> I'm just waiting for InHisName to call ;)
<MutantTurkey> andrew: no currently. Just apps i thought would be great to have and gave up because i have no money.
<MutantTurkey> anyone have a suggestion for a nice minimal cms?
<MutantTurkey> i mean we have say 50-100 pages, not very dynamic content (we'd like a news feed and rss feeds but thats it) and easy to work with
<andrew> couch?
<andrew> never used that
<andrew> have you considered wp or concrete5?
<MutantTurkey> wp is to blog oriented
<MutantTurkey> someone suggested Drupal
<MutantTurkey> currently it is a old school (html based, no css) website. frames for header footer toolbar etc
<ChinnoDog> Does "CMS" really mean anything anymore?
<MutantTurkey> nothing.
<MutantTurkey> at all.
 * ssweeny thought it was "CMS Means Something"
<JonathanD> Crummy management system.
<jedijf> can't manage stuff
<JonathanD> Crummy mismanagement software.
<MutantTurkey> creamy mushroom soup
<JonathanD> mmmm
<Traveler> has SamariaAcba been on this evening yet ?
<jedijf> ask the bacon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-05
<MutantTurkey> Traveler: yes
<MutantTurkey> Traveler: he was around looking for InHisName earlier
<Traveler> I got auto disconnected, MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> ah
<Traveler> I'm in MCSA class right now.
<Traveler> learning all about DHCP servers tonight
<Traveler> I come back and turkey leaves
<Traveler> didn't miss much during lecture so far.
<Traveler> bye all, going back home.
<InHisName> @later samuraialba There must have been TWO Home Depots on Cross Keys.  I waited until 5:30.   Later on way to school, I found the Target only 1/2 mile further from where originally turned to go the other way.  I turned back at Pitman downer rd.  I was getting near the Home Depot when you texted you thought you saw me. I stopped at HD parking lot to text back.  You replied you'll be there in a few.  I tried to reply but ran 
<PennBot> Okay, InHisName.
<InHisName> @later samuraialba I'll call during a break to see how your afternoon sched would be.  Is that one place walkable ?
<PennBot> Bugger all, I dunno, InHisName.
<InHisName> @later samuraialba I will call during a break to see how your afternoon sched would be.  Is that one place walkable ?
<PennBot> Gotcha!
<InHisName> I guess the 2nd time worked.
<InHisName> Off to school
<Traveler> no bacon man yet ?
 * waltman just had some bacon :)
<Traveler> Good Falafl to you all.
<waltman> mm
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<Traveler> Howdy SamuraiAlba
<Traveler> Did you get the saved messages  from me (InHisName)
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: we were just talking about bacon!
<MutantTurkey> o/
<Traveler> SamuraiAlba: are you still needing to sell yesterdays stuff?  I still have the money from yesterday.  Also interested in 22" flat screen too.  Almost lunch break and can call you.
<SamuraiAlba> Sold the screen, actually
<SamuraiAlba> didnt get any messages, however :(
<MutantTurkey> :(
<SamuraiAlba> I have the 2 160s still
<SamuraiAlba> Wound up getting down to Millville and doing some jobs and sold some gear.  After I couldnt get a hold of you, I was kind of wondering what happened.
<MutantTurkey> how the heck do you define underlined text in html5? that is pointless they got rid of it.
<SamuraiAlba> just googled.  Unsupported :O
<MutantTurkey> so dumb.
<SamuraiAlba> Mutu, running into Runescape, today?
<MutantTurkey> they change just for the sake of change rather than to improve.
<SamuraiAlba> In the 30s :)
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: sorry, got a lunch date with lady friend :D :D :D
<MutantTurkey> where are you training?
<SamuraiAlba> those mages south of Varrock
<SamuraiAlba> easy pickins
<SamuraiAlba> :P
<MutantTurkey> whaaa
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> i always train on guards
<MutantTurkey> also i will show your hill giants i think they are called
<MutantTurkey> they drop big bones, they are worth major cash.
<MutantTurkey> want me to get on now and show you actually?
<SamuraiAlba> sure :)
<SamuraiAlba> Big bones dropping in price, I heard
<MutantTurkey> nah
<MutantTurkey> maybe
<MutantTurkey> but not a ton
<MutantTurkey> I remember when law runes were 1.2k each.
<MutantTurkey> whips were like 1.6mill
<SamuraiAlba> whips?
<PennBot> whips are like 1.6mill, SamuraiAlba
<MutantTurkey> what world are you in?
<MutantTurkey> the sweetest weapon in the game
<MutantTurkey> faster than daggers, crazy strong.
<MutantTurkey> they are awesome.
<SamuraiAlba> world 33
<MutantTurkey> okay.
<MutantTurkey> meet me in varrock
<SamuraiAlba> okies... at gh
<SamuraiAlba> in a few
<SamuraiAlba> *GE
<MutantTurkey> k
<Traveler> SamuraiAlba: can you give me that gog map link to neighborhood address. Probably connect after 3 or 4.
<SamuraiAlba> sent
<SamuraiAlba> bones at 606 gold
<Traveler> welcome back DavidLevin
<SamuraiAlba> Trav, got the addy?
<Traveler> yes I did
<SamuraiAlba> cool
<SamuraiAlba> gotta run, for a bit.
<SamuraiAlba> tty soon
<SamuraiAlba> I r t3h back
<SamuraiAlba> U there, Traveler?
<MutantTurkey> who is DavidLevin?
<MutantTurkey> I know a Greg  Levin, i hope they are not related.
<Traveler> samu r u there ?   no bacon ?
<Traveler> @later samuraialba it is 4pm and still in lab class.  will call in a bit.
<PennBot> I hear ya!
<jedijf> @later tell SamuraiAlba it is 4pm and still in lab class. Traveler will call in a bit.
<PennBot> jedijf: The operation succeeded.
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: so thats how you do it!
<MutantTurkey> could never remember.
<MutantTurkey> does it show up when the person speaks on the channel?
<Traveler> shows up when they log back in
<Traveler> so it is "at later tell"  more stuff
<MutantTurkey> ah
<rmg51> MutantTurkey: it pm's them when the "speak" in channel not on sign in
<rmg51> and it only works if you get the nick right
<Traveler> are caps important  to get nick right ?
<MutantTurkey> oh alright
<MutantTurkey> yes
<jedijf> Traveler: i don't think so
<MutantTurkey> i assume
<MutantTurkey> oh really?
<jedijf> @later tell me something
<PennBot> jedijf: The operation succeeded.
<jedijf> haha
<Traveler> so long while I go home
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-06
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: I am training at Network learning Institute at Mt. Laurel NJ
<InHisName> @later tell samuraialba  I am back home now.  I'll be here full time after 8:50 and bed time stories all done.
<PennBot> InHisName: The operation succeeded.
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: is that good or bad?
<MutantTurkey> or is that just far as hell away?
<InHisName> yes
<MutantTurkey> :/
<MutantTurkey> what sort of classes are you taking?
<InHisName> BUT.... much colder
<rmg51> InHisName: you keep getting the nick wrong
<InHisName> May to Aug CCNA  begining cisco,   CCNP  advanced cisco,  now MCSA  usoft stuff
<MutantTurkey> wait say that again? only may to august?
<MutantTurkey> I may do that then. Is it just over the summer courses? do you get any sort of cert?
<InHisName> Sept - Jan CCNP,  Dec - Mar MCSA
<MutantTurkey> I don't really know what any of those are
<MutantTurkey> I am sure i could do them though xD
<InHisName> 9 Certs.   paid for by Workforce re-training program.
<MutantTurkey> nice
<MutantTurkey> should i do something like that?
<InHisName> almost $10K if you need to pay your own $$$
<MutantTurkey> D:
<waltman> http://twitter.com/#!/debian/status/34043327582052352
<PennBot> Title: Twitter (at twitter.com)
<InHisName> so, waltman what is squeeze ?
<rmg51> http://www.debian.org/News/2011/20110205a
<PennBot> Title: Debian -- News -- Debian 6.0 "Squeeze" released (at www.debian.org)
<MutantTurkey> hasn't sqeeze been around for ever?
<MutantTurkey> or was it just [testing] before?
<MutantTurkey> or was that sid?
<MutantTurkey> I SEE THEY FINALLY UPDATED THEIR WEBSITE xD
<MutantTurkey> first time since 2004
<waltman> squeeze was testing
<pleia2> first time in 13 years actually ;)
<pleia2> (well, aside from content changes)
<andrew> When I first saw pleia2 's tweet about debian this evening, I thought she said "squeee" in it, and I figured something was pink, then I looked closer and saw it was about debian
<pleia2> hehe
<InHisName> pleia2: Just for the cat lover in you....    http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=87p53rAD7Sk
<PennBot> Title: YouTube - 100 Ways To Love A Cat: Ways 1-100 (at www.youtube.com)
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> BWas in church yesterday and then had big family dinner.  Sorry phone was off, Traveler/Inhisname
<MutantTurkey> baecon
<rmg51> turkey bacon ;-)
<MutantTurkey> yums
<ChinnoDog> genetically modified turkey bacon
<jedijf> genetically modified to pork?
<jedijf> everything else is a fail
<MutantTurkey> D: why do all jokes revolve around my nick?
<MutantTurkey> (even if i respond two hours too late.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-30
<InHisName> is teddy bald ?  Not covered all in fur ?
<InHisName> Oh, Its you, Randy - rmg51- easy solve here.... Just use long underware to upgrade you to teddy bear warmpth status.
<Sadin> night everyone
<andrew> morning Sadin
<Sadin> lol
<InHisName> mornin' all
<Sadin> im just goin to bed D:
<Sadin> school in 6 and a half hrs
<InHisName> If you make it by 5am, have a good morning and my the 5.5 hour conversation about bedtimes be fruitful.
 * waltman had to clean up a flood in his bathroom :(
<waltman> crazy upstairs neighbor overflowed her toilet
<waltman> attempting to belatedly head to sleep after a second visit from $super
<andrew> I should get to bed so I can wake up and go skiing
<InHisName> water or snow   skiing, andrew ?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<MutantTurkey> I need some help
<MutantTurkey> when you are in a file dialog, and you press 'a' it jumps to the first 'a' entry
<MutantTurkey> for example.
<MutantTurkey> I wish to be able to type 'alphabet' and jump to the first 'alphabet' match. does any dialogs do this?
<MutantTurkey> what I actually want to do is be able to filter things out
<MutantTurkey> my ubuntu upgrade just died on me.
<MutantTurkey> fk
<MutantTurkey> fk fk fk
<MutantTurkey> fk
<MutantTurkey> fkkk
<MutantTurkey> lets hope apt has enough magic to fix it
<Resistance> ugh, did i mention i hate explosions of computers?
<Resistance> i cant use IRC on Windows because of weird explosions in C :/
<Resistance> so sorry i disappeared there for a while :P
<MutantTurkey> huh
<MutantTurkey> I'm defiintely screwed.
<MutantTurkey> this upgrade is going to hell
<MutantTurkey> back to arch!
<Resistance> heh.
<Resistance> has pennbot worked for you all?  do we need to add additionaal plugins? (I know we need additional admin level users)
<MutantTurkey> what happened to old pennbot?
<Resistance> it was exploded and taken down by its operator
<Resistance> i volunteered to bring a new one up
<MutantTurkey> oh
<MutantTurkey> that is sad
 * Resistance subsequently got the old PennBot nick dropped and added to the current nickserv for this PennBot
<Resistance> yeah, well meh
<Resistance> at least its been running with a decent uptime
<MutantTurkey> good
<Resistance> its running off of a netbook which is always on xD
<MutantTurkey> wait for the raspberry pi
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: hey around? i need emotional support as my ubuntu install is rapidly going down the drain
<MutantTurkey> it kicked out while upgrading
<MutantTurkey> i rebooted and all the repositories are set to onieric now, so i am just apt-get distro-uprading it
<MutantTurkey> sound legit?
<ChinnoDog> My Banshee refuses to buffer streaming radio stations so it won't play right
<ChinnoDog> I blame lamal666
<lamal666> nope, not my code
<ChinnoDog> oh, ok. haha
<ChinnoDog> Do you know how to fix it?
<lamal666> no
<ChinnoDog> There don't even seem to be any settings for streaming anywhere
<ChinnoDog> Doesn't look like anyone can do it
<MutantTurkey> banshee
<MutantTurkey> seriously people use that?
<MutantTurkey> almost as ridiculous as songbird.
<ChinnoDog> What should I use?
<MutantTurkey> rhythmbox?
<MutantTurkey> I use moc however. I also like gogglesmm for slow machines
<ChinnoDog> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/10732
<ChinnoDog> Short review but I like it
<ChinnoDog> I keep finding myself drawn to KDE apps
<MutantTurkey> I use kde3.5
<MutantTurkey> it's great
<ChinnoDog> I may have to try it
<ChinnoDog> I've avoided KDE thus far just because it is another desktop environment to learn
<MutantTurkey> that is true
<MutantTurkey> It's quite different than Gnome 2
<MutantTurkey> i've actually found myself always saying "i wish I had X feature". with both gnome and kde
<MutantTurkey> always trade offs
<MutantTurkey> the current series of kde I cannot stand however.
<MutantTurkey> the same goes for Unity and Gnome3
<MutantTurkey> kde 4, gnome 3 and unity were all half baked releases
<ChinnoDog> I'm using xfce because it is lean
<ChinnoDog> But if I keep installing KDE apps I might as well use KDE since I will be loading all the KDE libraries anyway
<MutantTurkey> xfce is a solid desktop
<MutantTurkey> what gnome should be
<MutantTurkey> it doesn't do terrible much however
<Sadin> ChinnoDog
<MutantTurkey> Sadin
<Sadin> all i can say is the new kde 4 is a little upsetting coming from other desktop enviornments such as gnome or xfce i would use xfce MutantTurkeys project hes involved with TDE (a fork of kde 3.5 [the good kde])
<Sadin> xfce or tde :P
<Sadin> yes MutantTurkey :D
<ChinnoDog> Sadin: what is wrong with kde4?
<MutantTurkey> BLOAT BLOAT BLOAT BLOAT BLOAT
<Sadin> ChinnoDog the workflow is SO much different coming from other WMs in my opinion
<Sadin> and yes BLOAT
<MutantTurkey> i don't need nepomuk. stay the hell away!
<Sadin> however MutantTurkey they have made some optomizations in speed that are alot better then kde 3,5 was
<MutantTurkey> If i want to use 1 kde4 app, I DON'T want nepomuk and virtuoso indexing everything
<MutantTurkey> Sadin:definitely a lot of improvements
<MutantTurkey> but, the style is changfed
<Sadin> MutantTurkey the style looks find too to me its just the way work is dont in kde 4 reminds me too much of my windows system
<MutantTurkey> yeah I hate the look
<Sadin> and discourages me from even doing work but thats my own opinion
<MutantTurkey> it looks like to glossy and plastic
<Sadin> MutantTurkey gotta make packages for fedora today
<Sadin> Pleia2 got me involved with the shimmer project and ive been helping out to get Shimmers themes into fedora xfce and its a okay so far :D im really happy cause its my first major contribution to Open source
<MutantTurkey> gotta make packages for what?
<MutantTurkey> that's awesome
<MutantTurkey> contributing to foss stuff is the reason I am doing computers
<Sadin> MutantTurkey packaging up the shimmer projects themes for fedora and maintaining them
<MutantTurkey> wow cool
<Sadin> i know :D
<Sadin> MutantTurkey also got my drupal powered website up and running last night ive been busy busy busy http://sadin.ifndev.com/
<Sadin> going to blog about what i do with Web Design Fedora Design Team, Drupal, and Shimmer :)
<MutantTurkey> cool
<MutantTurkey> looking at it now
<MutantTurkey> looks legit
<Sadin> MutantTurkey its got alot of work to go but its making its way
<MutantTurkey> still pretty cool
<Sadin> thanks :)
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: remember that time I tried to setup a web site and it took me like 4 days
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> so dumb back then
 * Sadin likes fuel wordpress and drupal and RubyOnRails
<ChinnoDog> Sadin: MutantTurkey: I will explore the default Kubuntu install first. Then if it sucks I will look at TDE. (Is that Trinity?)
<Sadin> ChinnoDog what do you use now
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> tde is hand in hand
<ChinnoDog> Xubuntu
<MutantTurkey> with trinity
<MutantTurkey> I call it Trinity Desktop
<Sadin> ChinnoDog whats wrong with Xubuntu?
<ChinnoDog> My favorite apps are KDE based
<Sadin> im using the xfce fedora spin (same thing) and i couldnt be happier
<MutantTurkey> xfce limits my abilities for networking and integration
<MutantTurkey> unfortunately
<Sadin> Chinno dog ah well so are mine but i hate KDEs panels and widgets etc aka bloat
<ChinnoDog> Also, I am going to be playing with BSD in the near future and they seem to like KDE
<Sadin> imo using the best apps doesnt mean you need the entire enviornment with it cause technically you already have a KDE system installed on you PC your only using certain aspects of it when running the K based apps on xfce
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: it's all about integration though
<MutantTurkey> I like to use tde because i get everything working smoothly together
<Sadin> MutantTurkey what doesnt integreat
<MutantTurkey> with trinity I can do great integration. for example I am ssh'd into a server
<Sadin> I dont see the problems you do or i am not as picky :P
<MutantTurkey> nevermind my example then
<Sadin> MutantTurkey heh i always have ssh open as well ( cant dream of my life without it)
<Sadin> seriosuly im connected to my 2 vps's my FAS account and bitbucket all the time hehe
<MutantTurkey> right
<MutantTurkey> now with that, I am browising those apps in konqueror, then opening them in kate
<MutantTurkey> very handy being able to use seemless network integration
<Sadin> I see
<MutantTurkey> with trinity apps seemlessly integrate into whatever network you are attached to
<Sadin> i guess im more of a terminal fella :P
<MutantTurkey> me too
<MutantTurkey> don't worry
<Sadin> cause gnome can do that same exact thing as well
<MutantTurkey> I am a 100% terminal guy
<MutantTurkey> gnome is a lot less easy about it
<MutantTurkey> :-P
<MutantTurkey> this is just like a breeze
<Sadin> :O how so
<MutantTurkey> I dunno
<Sadin> thought it was pretty straighht forward lol
<MutantTurkey> gnome was always crap for me
<Sadin> Gnome2 i loved gnome3 i fell off... hard
<MutantTurkey> mostly because the FM sucks in gnome and xfce
<Sadin> anyway MutantTurkey i gotta reboot
<Sadin> ill brb
<MutantTurkey> okay
 * Sadin returns
<adom> MutantTurkey: you don't like Nautilus? why not just use a different one then instead of writing off the whole WM?
<MutantTurkey> because that is the core of the wm?
<adom> fair enough i guess, but couldnt you just install a different FM?
<adom> i see your point
<MutantTurkey> there aren't any good viable gtk alternatives. Thunar is a ripoff of nautilus
<adom> well, i guess what im asking is, what non-console-based FMs do you like?
<adom> if any
<MutantTurkey> Konqueror 3.5
<MutantTurkey> for it's kparts embedding
<MutantTurkey> when I open a file, it nicely embeds it in the same window.
<MutantTurkey> so when I click on a image, it doesn't launch a new program
<MutantTurkey> it just opens it up within itself
<ChinnoDog> ugh. My desktop was all fubar. I killed processes one at a time trying to enable me to move windows again and gave up and rebooted
<MutantTurkey> same for movies, text files
<MutantTurkey> everything
<MutantTurkey> and it has a web browser
<MutantTurkey> profile support
<MutantTurkey> extensions,
<MutantTurkey> lets me do cool stuff by accessing kio slaves
<MutantTurkey> I can do apt:/ and it lets me browser my packages for example
<MutantTurkey> remote:/ for remote shares and so on
<adom> does that cause Konquerer to jack your memory?
<adom> so you're basically using Konquerer as your WM, not KDE.
<adom> i.e. all you need is Konquerer
<adom> someday ill have to sit down with KDE and talk about our feelings
<adom> maybe we can work something out
<adom> like adults
<MutantTurkey> meh
<MutantTurkey> it allows me to smoothly do stuff
<MutantTurkey> when I close the tab, that program closes
<MutantTurkey> it just embeds the window nicely
<MutantTurkey> it's good for browsing a lot of stuff
<MutantTurkey> I use it to preview
<adom> but before that happens, i need a romp in the sack with Arch (probably Archbang because I'm lazy) and Awesome2
<MutantTurkey> adom: ppffft go with scrotwm
<MutantTurkey> that's all the tiling i'll ever need :P
<MutantTurkey> I am a tiler at heart
<adom> i like having new/seperate windows pop up for seperate programs
<adom> just how i do
<MutantTurkey> yeah makes sense
<adom> i love my screen setup with seperate regions, so i need to try out a "tiling-based" WM
<adom> since im so used to aptitude, would trying out pacman be hard to transition to?
<MutantTurkey> NO
<MutantTurkey> pacman is 10000 times better
<MutantTurkey> its faster and easier and simpler and sane and kiss
<MutantTurkey> I LOVE PACMAN IT'S THE BEST
<MutantTurkey> :)
 * MutantTurkey also forgot to mention he is a arch diehard
 * adom peers left and right at the rest of #ubuntu-us-pa and steps away from MutantTurkey.
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> they already know i'm weird
<adom> haha
<MutantTurkey> it must have been that nuclear meltdown that happened down the farm from me...
<adom> well my fear is the complexity of Arch
<adom> nah that wasnt it
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> arch is 50000 times simpler
<MutantTurkey> :)
<adom> bollux
<adom> you have to do everything from scratch
<MutantTurkey> nothing is changed. ubuntu messes with everything
<MutantTurkey> no you don't
<adom> which is pretty much the polar opposite of ubuntu
<MutantTurkey> everything just comes vanilla
<MutantTurkey> there is no special way to do anything in arch
<MutantTurkey> it's all upstream
<MutantTurkey> so that means you don
<adom> thats all jargon to me
<MutantTurkey> 't get mangled versions or old versions
<MutantTurkey> everything is upstream.
<adom> yeah that
<adom> like fish?
<MutantTurkey> I consider it the most "linux" linux.
 * adom chuckles
<MutantTurkey> hehe
<adom> i would agree (not having used it before, but from what ive read)
<Sadin> MutantTurkey arch is a great distro but its not the most simple
<MutantTurkey> define simple?
<adom> the funny thing i like is that pretty much every answer in #arch is "RTFM" because its so in depth you cant grasp it until you learn it entirely
<MutantTurkey> adom: you have to do some work
<adom> simple = "easy to use" in my book
<Sadin> the level of knowledge needed for a new linux user to jump into ubuntu or say fedora is far lowet then arch
<MutantTurkey> but they'll also help you
<adom> with means ubuntu
<MutantTurkey> if you go to #arch and say "I ham having X, Y and Z issues, I read A B C and tried D E F
<MutantTurkey> they'll help
<adom> Mint is nice for new users also, though its a derivative of ubuntu
<MutantTurkey> but our wiki is fantastic, and covers everything
<MutantTurkey> adom: not anymore, it's debian based now?
<adom> no shit. hmm
<adom> meh
 * adom shrugs.
<adom> still like Mint
<adom> i debated switching from ubuntu to Mint when ubuntu 11 released with unity
<MutantTurkey> lol unity
 * adom spits on the floor.
<MutantTurkey> halfbaked crap
<adom> still need to try gnome3, but dont have high hopes for it
<adom> i like my linux easy to use (i.e. ubuntu atm) and lightweight (gnome2 atm)
<Sadin> got MutantTurkey the trinity mirrors have been going down left and right :/
<adom> if i wanted a bloated graphics display id use only my Windows7 machine
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: what?
<MutantTurkey> I just upgraded to onieric with notrouble...
<MutantTurkey> rebooting now
<MutantTurkey> wish me luck
<Sadin> MutantTurkey i keep failing to connect to the mirrors and i entred the through copy/paste
<adom> gluck
<lamalex> ha, my irc hilight for bong has been set off 4 times today, none of them for what i expect
<ChinnoDog> lol
<MutantTurkey> it worked
<adom> runnin unity now?
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> the oneirc upgrade
<MutantTurkey> it sucks though
<MutantTurkey> fscked up a lot of stuff I had
<adom> that's what you get.
<adom> for trying to move past dependable ubuntu 10
<MutantTurkey> for using shitty ubuntu.
<MutantTurkey> sigh
<adom> haha
<adom> speaking of, downloading archbang iso now
<adom> gonna toss in a vm and mess around
<MutantTurkey> why are you downloading archbang?
<adom> because its arch, but easy mode
<MutantTurkey> pfft
<adom> i just dont feel like spending 4 hours learning how to start up my linux distro
<jedijf> adom: arch is a lot easier than everyone thinks
<jedijf> adom: nike
<jedijf> hate konqueror kate is liveable linux is awesome because of these differences of opinions/systems/trials and in everyone else's case...errors
<JonathanD> got a 10x10 screen gazebo
<adom> jedijf: nike?
<Sadin> adom i would assume that means nice
<Sadin> :P
<adom> "nice" doesnt seem to have context in the conversation
 * adom shrugs.
<adom> anywho. im out for the night, back tomorrow.
<Sadin> see ya
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-31
<MutantTurkey> holy crap linux power regressions like crazy
<MutantTurkey> Man ubuntu really is terrible with oneiric
<MutantTurkey> my battery life is a joke all of a sudden
<MutantTurkey> it's ridicullous
<MutantTurkey> I upgrade my kernel and all hell breaks loose
<rmg51> wait for the next kernel update
<rmg51> things have a way of working out
<InHisName> slow nite at pacslinux, seems slow here too.
<InHisName> At least tonight anyway
<InHisName> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 * waltman waves to InHisName's cat
<waltman> or buttcheek.  whatever. :)
<InHisName> ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<MutantTurkey> brainfuck or what?
<waltman> I'm picturing him sitting on his keyboard
 * InHisName raises forehead to see whole lotta +++++ and ----
<InHisName> Two babies sure make me more sleepy than ever.
<ChinnoDog> asleep at the wheel
<jedijf> adom: nike == "Just Do IT"
<jedijf> @later tell mutantturkey enough with the language; it's no longer oops sorry change jar
<PennBot> jedijf: The operation succeeded.
<jedijf> wow, forgot the bot was back
<jedijf> nice
<jedijf> PennBot: ++
<PennBot> jedijf: Error: "++" is not a valid command.
<jedijf> PennBot++
<jedijf> karma
<jedijf> @karma
<PennBot> jedijf: Error: "karma" is not a valid command.
<jedijf> so much for karma
<InHisName> jedijf: I think only @later was setup so far....   See EvilResistance for details
<EvilResistance> ohai
<EvilResistance> jedijf, i'll need another admin to help admin the bot and config everything in PennBot... i dont have the time atm
<EvilResistance> AND FINALLY YOU WORK, YOU PIECE OF...
<EvilResistance> *beats Windows XChat-WDK*
<EvilResistance> (btw, memoserv works wonders)
<EvilResistance> and at the moment its being flooded with invites..?
<EvilResistance> o.O
<jedijf> EvilResistance: get one of the younglings
<jedijf> EvilResistance: sadin mutant
<EvilResistance> @load karma
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Error: No plugin named "karma" exists.
<EvilResistance> @load Karma
<PennBot> EvilResistance: The operation succeeded.
<EvilResistance> i had some... issues... with this module before...
<EvilResistance> once, it segv'd for no reason :/
<EvilResistance> ... damn it
<EvilResistance> *waits*
<EvilResistance> @ping
<PennBot> pong
<EvilResistance> ugh
<EvilResistance> i *think* i fixed the karma thingy
<EvilResistance> Ubuntu++
<EvilResistance> @karma Ubuntu
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Karma for "Ubuntu" has been increased 1 time and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 1.
<EvilResistance> :)
<EvilResistance> the thing had something set to False when it should have been set to True
<EvilResistance> :P
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jedijf> EvilResistance++
<waltman> Morning?
<erstazi> waltman: morning
<waltman> :(
<EvilResistance> @karma EvilResistance
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Karma for "EvilResistance" has been increased 1 time and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 1.
<adom> hows everyone doing this nice Spring-ish day?
<adom> jedijf: ahh just do it. i am! got a VM up to install on later today to mess around.
<MutantTurkey> o/
<JonathanD> b/43
<MutantTurkey> b-42?
<EvilResistance> hello everyone :)
<MutantTurkey> (: enoyrevv olleh
<EvilResistance> :/
<EvilResistance> MutantTurkey--
<MutantTurkey> ?
<EvilResistance> @karma MutantTurkey
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Karma for "MutantTurkey" has been increased 0 times and decreased 1 time for a total karma of -1.
<EvilResistance> we have Karma back :p
<MutantTurkey> karma is all but done though
<MutantTurkey> we'd have to reinstate old values
<MutantTurkey> cats++
<MutantTurkey> cats++
<MutantTurkey> cats++
<EvilResistance> well if the last bot host sends me the karma db i'll load it :)
<MutantTurkey> who hosted it?
<MutantTurkey> i thought it was rmg51 or someone...
<rmg51> andrew:
<MutantTurkey> ah
<EvilResistance> but the bot was taken offline a while ago
<EvilResistance> so now, i'm running it :P
<EvilResistance> granted, its off a netbook, but... *shrugs*
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> stability eh?
<EvilResistance> i'm surprised my IP hasnt changed for a while, it should have by now
<MutantTurkey> it won't change unless you reset your router
<MutantTurkey> afaik
<MutantTurkey> is that correct?
<EvilResistance> we had a power blip a few days ago
<MutantTurkey> oh huh
<EvilResistance> and it still didnt lose the IP
<rmg51> sucked up too many resources
<MutantTurkey> i'm sure it is selected from a pool though
<EvilResistance> (and I know its not a static IP)
<EvilResistance> mhm
<MutantTurkey> yeah I wonder
<EvilResistance> yesterday the bot exploded 3 times, but that was my fault :P
<MutantTurkey> whut?
<MutantTurkey> is it python or what?
<EvilResistance> its supybot
<EvilResistance> it exploded 3 times because i mistyped something in the confs
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> which is python right?
<EvilResistance> the confs arent written in python
<EvilResistance> they're plaintext
<EvilResistance> but the bot is python
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> obv'
<EvilResistance> *shrugs*
<MutantTurkey> I had a supy bot for a few days
 * EvilResistance yawns due to lack of sleep
<MutantTurkey> I know people who use mozbot. seems crazy since supybot is awesome
 * EvilResistance looks down at his mug
<EvilResistance> ... coffee.... i need more of it....
<MutantTurkey> coffee toffee dick cheney isn't brain-ey
<MutantTurkey> every day we mentioned the unibomber in my class - jeez
<EvilResistance> s/unibomber/unabomber/
<EvilResistance> :p
<MutantTurkey> sorry
<MutantTurkey> why is it even unabomber
<MutantTurkey> ?
<EvilResistance> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Kaczynski
<MutantTurkey> yeah I got it up
<EvilResistance> "Unabomber" (a portmanteau of university and airline bomber)
<MutantTurkey> got it
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<MutantTurkey> can't supybot do wiki stuff
<MutantTurkey> !wiki unabomber
<MutantTurkey> @wiki unabomber
<PennBot> MutantTurkey: Error: "wiki" is not a valid command.
<MutantTurkey> :[
<MobileTurkey> stackoverflow is the best site ever.
<MobileTurkey> evarrr
<adom> looks similar to commandlinefu, which is awesome
<adom> oh, no Turkey...
<adom> :/
<EvilResistance> what plugin gives 'Wiki'...
<EvilResistance> Supybot can only do wiki stuff if it has the plugins... which i dont think it has a wiki plugin by default
<jedijf> EvilResistance: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/gribble/index.php?title=Supybot_Resources
<jedijf> https://github.com/quantumlemur/Supybot-Plugins/tree/master/Wikipedia
<EvilResistance> yeah i just got the entire master branch :P
<EvilResistance> ah i didnt have that link on sourceforge though
 * EvilResistance bookmarks it
<EvilResistance> hmm
<EvilResistance> <PennBot> Error: No module named lxml.html ...
 * EvilResistance checks something
<EvilResistance> ah that's the package name
<EvilResistance> :P
 * EvilResistance installs
<EvilResistance> @wiki Google
<PennBot> EvilResistance: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<EvilResistance> oh what now
<EvilResistance> eesh  http://pastebin.com/p6vTBfF2
<EvilResistance> i wonder why that didnt appear in stdout
<EvilResistance> and jedijf if you want owner access, register with the bot first :p
<EvilResistance> MobileTurkey, explodifying internet?
<MobileTurkey> huh
<MobileTurkey> wifi at school
<MobileTurkey> its a joke
<jedijf> EvilResistance: just playing in the am ;)
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> jedijf, ever see that error as listed in the pastebin?
<EvilResistance> freaking weird
<EvilResistance> @unload Wikipedia
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Command Succeeded.
<MobileTurkey> grrr  I don't know why they removed gdkpixmap buffers and indirectly replaced them with cairo in gtk3!
<MobileTurkey> that makes porting theme engines hell.
<MobileTurkey> I really wish the gtk/gnome projects would try and help users instead of alienating them :/
<MobileTurkey> I WANT TO LOVE YOU GNOME, YOU WON'T LET ME.
 * EvilResistance hands MobileTurkey a KDE disk
<EvilResistance> go love this
 * MobileTurkey uses kde3.5
 * Adom hits the KDE disk out of EvilResistance's hands.
<MobileTurkey> EvilResistance: I'm rewriting our kde gtk engine lol
<MobileTurkey> EvilResistance: hence I am so annyoed
<MobileTurkey> because our wrapper is broken
 * EvilResistance takes a Windows ME disk out from the desk and walks over to Adom with it
 * Adom hangs his head and accepts his punishment.
 * MobileTurkey 's MIcrosoft ME disk was his best ever
 * EvilResistance installs Windows ME onto Adom's computer, and leaves Adom to deal with the punishment of being forced to use outdated evil windows
<MobileTurkey> it still chugs along as my dvd player
 * Adom already has 7 trojans.
<MobileTurkey> what was the xkcd?
<MobileTurkey> with the virus thingers
<EvilResistance> Adom, enjoying punishment?
 * EvilResistance adds insult to injury by installing KDE Debian 6 onto Adom's computer in place of Windows ME
 * Adom starts to tear up.
 * Adom opens his drill case and grabs his cement bits.
 * EvilResistance then reveals that what Adom thought was his comptuer was actually a hologram, and the real computer was behind the hologram
<Adom> no one...will...hurt you...again...
<MobileTurkey> oh man...
 * Adom grabs his hard drive.
<MobileTurkey> paralell universes?
<EvilResistance> xD
<MobileTurkey> universi?
<Adom> univise?
<Adom> univi
<EvilResistance> in any case you've been using GNOME the entire time, and the ME / KDE installations were holographic, so dont destroy your hard drive :P
 * Adom hugs his lucid machine as he fires up his Archbang VM to start tinkering...
 * EvilResistance has been watching too much Star Trek, he thinks
 * Adom agrees.
<Adom> haha
<Adom> never much of a trekkie
<Adom> guess id have a hard time switchign entirely to Arch, without an #arch-us-pa chan XD
<EvilResistance> heh
<Adom> ChinnoDog: just lookin around at WoW #chans and there's a Chindogg in #wow on GameSurge server. not you by chance?
<EvilResistance> alright, i'm off for a little while, then i'll be back to fix PennBot's wiki plugin
 * Adom waves
<MobileTurkey> o/
<MobileTurkey> Adom: lets make it
<jedijf> we're here: basically distro agnostic,
<MobileTurkey> I prefer distro athiest.
<MobileTurkey> L0L
<jedijf> that's the lfs mantra
<MobileTurkey> I prefer post neo classical agnostic deist with roots in subhuman nomenclature
<MobileTurkey> sounds like a degree form an hippie art school.
<jedijf> i took down my arch box...now i feel badly
<MobileTurkey> :[
<jedijf> it was the hd; i was blaming arch
<MobileTurkey> right now I am upset at linux in general
<ChinnoDog> Adom: nope, not me
<ChinnoDog> but that is interesting
<MobileTurkey> the power regressions are terrible after 2.6.X
<jedijf> so now i have an 11.10 server, i'll throw arch on a vm
<Adom> MobileTurkey: made it. topic: "RTFM"
<MobileTurkey> lol nice
<MobileTurkey> Adom: make it automagically join on connect
<MobileTurkey> we can get a supybot
<MobileTurkey> it's like a club!
<Adom> can we get shirts???
<MobileTurkey> YES
<MobileTurkey> http://funroll-loops.info/
<jedijf> why am i the only fool in there
<jedijf> even chanserv left
<jedijf> i'll throw a bot in there
<MobileTurkey> ecellent
<jedijf> rtfm, the concept is something i can get behind; do a little work/homework before you ask
<jedijf> dorothy rules; fail three times
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: thats how #archlinux works
<MobileTurkey> gotta do ya homework
<jedijf> i'm in there, you should know that
<MobileTurkey> :-)
<MobileTurkey> I used to hangout there
<jedijf> even though now i don't have a box
<jedijf> but i have a mac server that just consumes energy too
<Adom> mac server? wth?
<jedijf> it was on sale
<Adom> haha
<MobileTurkey> macservers
<MobileTurkey> lul
<Adom> gotta head home for lunch to let the pooch out
<jedijf> mac mini server
<jedijf> 1 TB
<MobileTurkey> thats nice
<MobileTurkey> 1TB
<MobileTurkey> I am thinking about getting an SSD on this baby
<JonathanD> It is very warm.
<Adom> someone find me a link to a dowloadable driver for an AMD Radeon HD 4200 and I'll love you forever.
<Adom> oh, for windows btw
<Adom> gimme a pacman command to install Awesome2 window manager in Arch
<Adom> this is #ubuntu&arch-us-pa right???
<jedijf> pacman -Ss awesome2
<jedijf> search ^^^
<jedijf> then pacman -S what that found
<jedijf> Adom: here's some wiki stuff https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Awesome
<jedijf> references awesome 2.x and 3
<jedijf> it's in the aur http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?O=0&K=awesome
<jedijf> Adom: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_User_Repository
<Adom> jedijf: thx
<Adom> command-line progress bars = little pacman eating circles = ME GUSTA
<MutantTurkey> wubwubwbu
<Sadin> MutantTurkey >.> people busted on drexel campas for selling lsd/acid better not be you or ill teach you a lesson :P
<MutantTurkey> whut
<MutantTurkey> look mannnn
<MutantTurkey> it expands the minddd
<MutantTurkey> lol
<Sadin> lol XD
<MutantTurkey> xP
<Sadin> ill bbl time for drumline
<MutantTurkey> you do drumline
<MutantTurkey> thats sweet
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-01
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: what is WPLUG and is it part of PLUG?
<rmg51> MutantTurkey: it's all basically the same thing in a different location
<rmg51> http://www.phillylinux.org/west.html
<MutantTurkey> rmg51: thanks :-)
<rmg51> k
<ChinnoDog> PennBot++
<ChinnoDog> @karma
<PennBot> ChinnoDog: Highest karma: "cats" (3), "PennBot" (1), "EvilResistance" (1), "Ubuntu" (1), and "MutantTurkey" (-1).  Lowest karma: "MutantTurkey" (-1), "PennBot" (1), "EvilResistance" (1), "Ubuntu" (1), and "cats" (3).
<MutantTurkey> cats++
<MutantTurkey> cats++
<MutantTurkey> cats++
<MobileTurkey> MutantTurkey++
<MobileTurkey> MutantTurkey++
<MobileTurkey> MutantTurkey++
<MobileTurkey> @karma
<PennBot> MobileTurkey: Highest karma: "cats" (6), "MutantTurkey" (2), "PennBot" (1), "EvilResistance" (1), and "Ubuntu" (1).  Lowest karma: "PennBot" (1), "EvilResistance" (1), "Ubuntu" (1), "MutantTurkey" (2), and "cats" (6).
<MobileTurkey> :p
<ChinnoDog> artificial_karma--
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog--
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey--
<MutantTurkey> MutantTurkey++
<ChinnoDog> MobileTurkey--
<MutantTurkey> childishgames--
<MutantTurkey> MobileTurkey++
<ChinnoDog> pleia2++
<MutantTurkey> pleia2++
<ChinnoDog> Guess PennBot saw the wizard because he has a brain now
<waltman> @karma waltman
<PennBot> waltman: waltman has neutral karma.
<Sadin> ChinnoDog !
<Sadin> or InHisName Somebody! i gotta share the awesome i found
<ChinnoDog> He quit
<ChinnoDog> No sharing after you quit
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> How goes, rmg51
<rmg51> goes slow
<rmg51> never enough time :P
<JonathanD> Indeed.
<waltman> Morning again? Didn't we just have one of these yesterday?
<MutantTurkey> all cool cats -> #arch-us-pa
<ChinnoDog> I am not cool enough for that channel
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> you're also a dog.
<MutantTurkey> LOL
<ChinnoDog> Amarok is pretty
<ChinnoDog> And there are a bazillion options in KDE, neatly organized
<MutantTurkey> amarok lol yes it is pretty
<ChinnoDog> I might be a convert
<ChinnoDog> The effects run at a reasonable speed too
<MutantTurkey> moc  is where it's really at. :p
 * erstazi loves Amarok. 
<Adom> UGH, the moc site opens every link in a new window
<Adom> MutantTurkey: any important difference between moc vs mpd?
<MutantTurkey> moc is easier
<MutantTurkey> WAY EASIER
<MutantTurkey> it just works
<MutantTurkey> no bs
<MutantTurkey> and you don't have to set up libraries
<MutantTurkey> which is complicated and annoying
<MutantTurkey> it lets you just browse through folders like a regular FM
<MutantTurkey> which is preferable because that is how you naturally organize albums
<MutantTurkey> (hopefully you do to)
<MutantTurkey> main Music folder -> Artist -> Albums -> Songs
<erstazi> So, I am looking at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ and I am wondering which is the most stable kernel to bump myself up from 3.0.4? This is for my workstation and not a server.
<MutantTurkey> isn't the most stable always the most recent?
<MutantTurkey> always has the latest security fixes and performance bumps at least
<erstazi> MutantTurkey: negative
<MutantTurkey> I've found 3.2 is very stable as well.
<MutantTurkey> 2.6.39 was very stable as well
<erstazi> MutantTurkey: really? Are you using this PPA or do you build your own kernel?
<MutantTurkey> I build my own kernel on my arch box, on ubuntu I use some random 3.2 ppa
<waltman> The last time I played with Amarok, I was looking for something on Linux that could manage podcasts as nicely as iTunes does.  I decided Amarok wasn't it.
<erstazi> MutantTurkey: do you have access to that source.list on that box to see what ppa it is?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> ket ne checj
<Adom> waltman: lmk if you found anything nice for podcasts for linux, im still looking. video podcasts specifically. you find me something that autodownloads video podcasts nicely and plays nice with syncing to my ipod for linux, and ill /kiss you right on the mouth
<Adom> MutantTurkey: i do Audio > Music > Artist > Song
<Adom> dont care much about which album its on
<MutantTurkey> pfft you are some new age weirdo then
<Adom> plus i tend to download 1, 2, 5 songs at a time, not always the whole album
<MutantTurkey> it's all about the album!
<MutantTurkey> right
<MutantTurkey> different listening style
<Adom> ^
<MutantTurkey> i tend to do 1, 2, 5 albums at a time
<MutantTurkey> I like to understand the artist as a whole
<Adom> i have a couple wget scripts that scrape music blogs, then i do some automated ID3 magic, then they're moved to their respective folders
 * Adom is an ameteur DJ.
<waltman> Adom: That as much as anything is why I have an iPhone instead of something Android.
<Adom> local bars, weddings, etc
<Adom> waltman: well, i have an android phone, and a nano (one of the new ones with the LCD)
<Adom> id like to watch video podcasts on either, but barely any software out there works nice with video podcasts and syncing to devices besides iTunes
<Adom> iTunes does, however, work flawlessly for this
<Adom> :(
<MutantTurkey> erstazi: how the heck do I do this on ubuntu?
<waltman> downloading video podcasts and syncing them to your phone is trivial with iTunes
<MutantTurkey> i don't see it in my /etc/apt/source.list or in the sources.list.d/ folder
<Adom> waltman: yeah, iTUnes is great with my iPod, i shouldve said
<Adom> havent gone into syncing media with my phone much. i keep afew songs on it incase i dont have signal, but mostly i stream Pandora, Grooveshark, Google Music, etc
<waltman> Adom: And it doesn't seem like it should be rocket science to implement, either.
<Adom> waltman: you get it working nicely with Android, fill me in, profit
<waltman> I don't have anything android to test it on.
<erstazi> MutantTurkey: should be in /etc/apt/sources.list
<MutantTurkey> streaming music sucks my battery
<erstazi> haha ^^ battery died MutantTurkey ?
<MutantTurkey> crappy wifi
<MutantTurkey> and konversation tends to loose connection
<Adom> erstazi: haha
<Adom> yeah streaming sucks battery usually (although my battery lasts a lot longer on all fronts now that mines rooted running CyanogenMod7)
 * Adom hugs CyanogenMod7.
<MutantTurkey> hugs ChinnoDog
<erstazi> MutantTurkey: the list should either be in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<MutantTurkey> yeah I don't see it
<MutantTurkey> I can't really look now either
<MutantTurkey> i'm in a meeting
<MutantTurkey> can you ping me later?
<erstazi> MutantTurkey: ah ok. yes, thanks! will do (grep -Ri 'linux' /etc/apt/*)
<ChinnoDog> huh what? hugs?
<EvilResistance> hmm... i should probably set up the 'seen' databases
<EvilResistance> and i should get the database of karma stuffs from the previous bot host :P
<jedijf> @seen Adom
<PennBot> jedijf: Adom was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 1 hour, 14 minutes, and 32 seconds ago: * Adom hugs CyanogenMod7.
<EvilResistance> huh its working
 * EvilResistance shrugs
 * EvilResistance saw db errors yesterday, so...
<jedijf> @seen flying pigs
<PennBot> jedijf: (seen [<channel>] <nick>) -- Returns the last time <nick> was seen and what <nick> was last seen saying. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent on the channel itself.
<jedijf> @seen flying_pigs
<PennBot> jedijf: I have not seen flying_pigs.
<ChinnoDog> @seen pink_elephants
<PennBot> ChinnoDog: I have not seen pink_elephants.
<adom> @seen a girl naked
<PennBot> adom: (seen [<channel>] <nick>) -- Returns the last time <nick> was seen and what <nick> was last seen saying. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent on the channel itself.
<adom> @seen a_girl_naked
<PennBot> adom: I have not seen a_girl_naked.
<adom> ha!
<Sadin> MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> sup doode
<Sadin> just brought home 6 job applications
<Sadin> borrowing about 180$ from my dad soon to save for a new mini ITX workstation im building
<MutantTurkey> nice
<MutantTurkey> a mini itx crap
<MutantTurkey> dude
<MutantTurkey> want mine?
<MutantTurkey> i have a intel atom n330 that gets 0 use these days.
<MutantTurkey> get it now for a very low price
<MutantTurkey> but really.
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: whatddya say...
<Sadin> Mutant Turkey how much
<MutantTurkey> well is that what you are looking for?
<MutantTurkey> maybe you should just get a new one
<MutantTurkey> now that i tink of it
<MutantTurkey> its a peice of crap
<Sadin> and how much max ram capacity and does it have a pci express 2 expansion slot
<Sadin> ^
<Sadin> id rather buy it new
<MutantTurkey> 1 pciE sorry
<MutantTurkey> yeah buy a new one
<Sadin> if im getting a job and selling stuff i might as well get the awesome stuff for this epic price
<MutantTurkey> :-P
<MutantTurkey> what kind of job?
<MutantTurkey> what region do you live in?
<Sadin> MutantTurkey check it the only parts i need to buy are here and their pretty dam cheap http://i.imgur.com/G2fA9.png i have a SATA HD and optical drive here at home already and a graphics card which is this exact card here: http://xfxforce.com/en-us/Products/Graphics-Cards/ATI/ATI-Radeon-HD-4000-Series/ATI-Radeon-HD-4350.aspx
<Sadin> MutantTurkey near Reading in between reading and Philly
<MutantTurkey> amd is crap
<MutantTurkey> get the intel ones
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: gotcha
<MutantTurkey> the middle of nowhere
<Sadin> MutantTurkey no i dun want to
<MutantTurkey> why NOT
<MutantTurkey> they are way more powerful no?
<Sadin> Mutant Turkey intel atom at that price?
<Sadin> no way
<MutantTurkey> dude why not
<MutantTurkey> the E-350 sucks
<Sadin> Mutant Turkey it has to be better then a 03 single core intel pentium
<MutantTurkey> what single core pentiums
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> OH YOURS
<MutantTurkey> LOLOLOL
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: my intel atom n330 was about as powerful as a P4 i tink
<MutantTurkey> get the newer one thogh
<MutantTurkey> checkout
<MutantTurkey> microbox.net
<MutantTurkey> or something
<MutantTurkey> microbox.org
<Sadin> MutantTurkey yeah my main PC only has a pentium 3gb ddr2 ram
<MutantTurkey> they have a lot of embedded stuff thats cool
<MutantTurkey> whats wrong with 3gb of ddr2 ram?
<Sadin> MutantTurkey compared to 8gb or DDR3 on a machine that can hold up to 16gb DDR3 alot
<Sadin> wrong
<Sadin> :)
<MutantTurkey> you don't need htat
<MutantTurkey> you really don't need that at all.
<Sadin> MutantTurkey apache deamons take up alot
<MutantTurkey> i mean, when do you ever go over 3 221 225 472 bytes of ram
<MutantTurkey> not 3 gigs
<MutantTurkey> and switch away from apacrap
<MutantTurkey> use lighttpd
<Sadin> httpd
<MutantTurkey> woop
<Sadin> or nginx is what i use
<MutantTurkey> nginx is good as well
<Sadin> nginx is better on slower CPUs with less cores though
<Sadin> my VPS runs nginx cause its got quad core
<Sadin> both of my VPS' run it actually
<Sadin> with PHP APC and php accellerator
 * Sadin giggles
<Sadin> my php ish so fast :D
<MutantTurkey> php sucks.
<Sadin> MutantTurkey lies!
<MutantTurkey> no lies
 * Sadin dares to sk what MutentTurkey uses
<Sadin> MutantTurkey you cant say PHP sucks until you build an incredibly fast web application/site with http://fuelphp.com/ or http://kohanaframework.org/
<MutantTurkey> incredibly crappy crap
 * Sadin 's site is powered by fuel http://sadin.ifndev.com/
<Sadin> MutantTurkey what do you use then
<Sadin> tell me
<MutantTurkey> html
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<Sadin> MutantTurkey for dynamic sites?
<Sadin> what do you use
<MutantTurkey> php
<MutantTurkey> it doesn't meant that it doesn't suck
<Sadin> MutantTurkey tell me why it sucks or whats better then it and ill give u a cookie
<MutantTurkey> Python or Ruby on rails are better.
<MutantTurkey> weak typing sucks
<MutantTurkey> not being thread safe
<MutantTurkey> sucks
<MutantTurkey> bad character support
<MutantTurkey> incompatible versions
<MutantTurkey> "Every solution I've ever seen or developed in PHP feels clunky and bulky, there is no elegance or grace. Working with PHP is a bit like throwing a 10 pound concrete cube from a ten story building: You'll get where you're going fast, but it's not very elegant. ... I love PHP, and it's the right tool for some jobs. It's just an ugly, cumbersome tool that makes me cry and have nightmares. It's the new VB6 in a C dress. "
<MutantTurkey> I'd love a none ASP based ASP related programming language
<MutantTurkey> for the web
<Sadin> MutantTurkey nothing compares to phps speed when done right and if your have enough skills syntax shouldnt mean crap
<Sadin> Ruby is slow
<MutantTurkey> what do you mean
<MutantTurkey> you are crazy
<Sadin> and RubyOnRails cant scale to save its life compared to a PHP application
<MutantTurkey> PHP IS SLOW.
<Sadin> Python is a good option i will agree there
<MutantTurkey> dude all interpreted languages are slow as heck
<MutantTurkey> syntax? what that is irrelevant
<Sadin> MutantTurkey on the contrary idiots that right PHP and bloat it are slow
<MutantTurkey> why not some good old C and html? that's enough.
<MutantTurkey> write'
<Sadin> Ruby Python and PHP out of all three if WRITTEN for OPTIMIZATION PHP comes out on top closely followed by python and ruby trailing behind
<Sadin> Ruby is a good language
<Sadin> cept RoR is bloated as crap
<MutantTurkey> i hate them all actually
<MutantTurkey> bloat doesn't matter if your using a framework anywya.
<Sadin> and cant scale when you face bigger userbases
<MutantTurkey> they are all bloated
<Sadin> MutantTurkey not really
<MutantTurkey> anyone with a sufficiently large enough userbase shouldn't be working on a framework anyhow
<MutantTurkey> they should have a custom one
<Sadin> MutantTurkey correct so not RubyOnrails
<MutantTurkey> I don't use rails
<MutantTurkey> why not just use C?
<Sadin> didnt say you did you claimed it was better then PHP
<MutantTurkey> for development
<Sadin> i dont use C for web development
<MutantTurkey> right now i am working through a mess of a php framework that i need to  customize for my job
<Sadin> and web development is all i do
<MutantTurkey> I need this to be done in 40 minutes
<MutantTurkey> it's not going to happen
<MutantTurkey> but why not use C for web programming/
<MutantTurkey> ?
<Sadin> MutantTurkey what framework
<Sadin> and cause its not standards
<Sadin> and C is a mess
<MutantTurkey> ...
<MutantTurkey> SOMEONE HELP ME.
<MutantTurkey> C is not a mess. C89 is one of the best languages out there.
<MutantTurkey> for standards why don't you do a little historical reading on Server side scripting. you'll find that C, along with perl and shell scripts were primarly used for server side scripting earlier in the web using CGI a common gateway interface....
<MutantTurkey> HELLOOOO PEOPLE.
<Sadin> MutantTurkey yes but they arent used anymore
<Sadin> and if i know PHP and it works and works very well why would i branch from that
<MutantTurkey> they aren't used anymore....
<MutantTurkey> whaddya mean
<MutantTurkey> crazy people
<jedijf> Sadin: use whatever you are comfortable with
<jedijf> even if its wrong
<jedijf> just kidding
<jedijf> use is the key
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: here is a good summary
<MutantTurkey> http://www.bitstorm.org/edwin/en/php/
<MutantTurkey> but yes go ahead and use php. it's not half bad for what you need
<MutantTurkey> it's a place to start
<jedijf> Sadin: no kids at school into computers/web design/programming?
<jedijf> arduino, electronics
<jedijf> robotics
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: that goes for you too. no other like souls at hs or mc3?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: everyone into web programming is an idiot as far as I see.
<MutantTurkey> sorry, not you Sadin
<MutantTurkey> but a lot of people I know who do web programming
<MutantTurkey> frankly our interests are so far apart
<MutantTurkey> at MC3 I have music friends that's about it. haven't been to my hs in 2 years. the only people I see is a small select of freinds. We play halo and super smash brothers. thta's about it
<MutantTurkey> my computer friends are all online
<MutantTurkey> :-p
<JonathanD> These are friends who are also computers?
<jedijf> we are doomed
<MutantTurkey> whut?
<MutantTurkey> testing testing testing
<MutantTurkey> lalalalala
<MutantTurkey> this is terrible
<MutantTurkey> does konversation really write back to my logs all the time
<MutantTurkey> fml
<MutantTurkey> crap
<MutantTurkey> crapcrapcrapcrap
<MutantTurkey> oh dear god
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: are you ok, sir?
<MutantTurkey> just testing to see if konversation was writing out my logs
<MutantTurkey> immediately
<MutantTurkey> no more logs for me
<JonathanD> You don't like logs?
<MutantTurkey> not on a lappy where it just eats my battery life doing random seq writes.
<JonathanD> ah.
<JonathanD> Mine go to SQL.
<JonathanD> But not locally.
<MutantTurkey> I prefer flatfile
<MutantTurkey> for everything
<MutantTurkey> using SQL is just a dumb barrier.
<MutantTurkey> in my mind
<MutantTurkey> and a useless dependency
<MutantTurkey> it's a irc log. it doesn't need a db.
<JonathanD> it makes things easier for me.
<MutantTurkey> howso?
<JonathanD> I often run (realtime) queries to see what a given person is saying in multiple channels.
<JonathanD> For example.
<JonathanD> Helps me troll-hunt.
<MutantTurkey> okay that is legit
<MutantTurkey> lol at this comment // This paper does not exists!! Send in free french
<MutantTurkey> lol
<JonathanD> I'd like to refine it into a client feature at some point.
<JonathanD> Where I can, for example, filter out everyone in a channel but the people I'm trying to see, but then go back and unfilter it when I'm done.
<JonathanD> But I'm pretty sure I'd have to write my own client to do it the way I want :)
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: I would argue that using grep and sort is probably just as easy
<MutantTurkey> I just grepped for your name JonathanD in my logs folder
<MutantTurkey> then sorted it
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: maybe. Maybe not :P
<MutantTurkey> returns most recent results across all my channels?
<MutantTurkey> i could also easily return anything else too
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: now do it for 6 people at once. For reference, my command to do so is
<JonathanD> /follow nick1 nick2 nick3 nick4 nick5 nick6
<JonathanD> Yes, you can do that with grep. But it's a bit harder.
<MutantTurkey> which client are you using?
<JonathanD> irssi.
<MutantTurkey> very nice
<JonathanD> Also, I can selectively expose channel logs to other people via a web interface. Unique logins are generated for them to view what I want to show them.
<MutantTurkey> well that's just a matter of using OR or AND operators
<JonathanD> I'm still working on that bit, but it's nearly there...
<MutantTurkey> I see your need for logs is much greater than mine
<JonathanD> I'm in a lot of channels.
<JonathanD> And theres a lot of stuff I like to see.
<JonathanD> I probably don't "need" any of it.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: longer term, I want to build a client that stores and logs everything, but only shows me what I asked for (and only sends me what I asked for over the wire.)
<JonathanD> It'll automatigically pull down what I need to see, when I ask for it, and will not need to reconnect if I lose network connectivity since the "gathering" agent will be running elsewhere, populating sql, and I'll just be fetching and sending as data is available.
<JonathanD> And stuff.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: yeah I guess i'm only in five channels or so
<JonathanD> :)
<MutantTurkey> :-P
<JonathanD> I'm in... a lot.
<MutantTurkey> you are in 2 channels.
<MutantTurkey> ...
<JonathanD> I'm in well over 100.
<MutantTurkey> another name?
<JonathanD> whois won't tell you what someones in, generally. Only what channels you share with them.
<MutantTurkey> oh really?
<MutantTurkey> I assume whois was a distribution of all channels
<JonathanD> Depends on what modes they have set.
<MutantTurkey> can you identify the number of channels a user is in
<MutantTurkey> i see.
<JonathanD> I can.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: if you have +s set on yourself, folks can't see any channels you don't share.
<MutantTurkey> cool
<MutantTurkey> make sense
<JonathanD> Even if you don't, channels can have a similar mode set so that that channel won't be seen on the whois output for anyone who isn't already in it.
<MutantTurkey> would it be bad to set my hotspot name to "Free SEPTA(tm) WiFi" and then use wireshark to gain access to other people's packets?
<MutantTurkey> j/w
<MutantTurkey> connect you free wifi stealing bastards connect i daresay!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-02
<JonathanD> Sounds perfectly reasonable to me.
<MutantTurkey> fuck this laptop
<MutantTurkey> it randomly restarts after I shut it down
<MutantTurkey> as if the reboot flag was set
<MutantTurkey> so then it's in my laptop
<MutantTurkey> burning at a 100 degrees inside it's neoprene case
<MutantTurkey> until the battery dies
<ChinnoDog> I just spent 45 minutes kneading an ultra stiff ball of soft pretzel dough
<ChinnoDog> I think I discovered the source of breadman's magical powers
<InHisName> mice++
<InHisName> dogs++
<InHisName> So, Sadin, what did you find ?
<JonathanD> Good Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<adom> morning all, lol @ ChinnoDog
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: my laptop just increased it's capacity...
<MutantTurkey> is that good?
<ChinnoDog> They came out a little dense but the pretzels do taste pretty good
<ChinnoDog> Next time I will form them and cover them after two hours or so and then let them rise the rest of the way on the pan
<adom> Mark Shuttleworth (founder of the Ubuntu project) made it clear during his opening keynote address that the Unity interface is here to stay, despite myriad complaints dealing with the new addition to desktop management. He also added that he would be pushing Canonical and the Ubuntu development team to have the platform ready to be put onto phone and tablet devices within two years. This does not come as a surprise to anyone who is familiar with Ub
<adom> why?
<adom> why keep making something that everyone hates?
<adom> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/103797-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-unveiled
<adom> ubuntu 12 is switching back to Rhythmbox.
<adom> no more banshee by default
<adom> was fun while it lasted
<MutantTurkey> i need a new thinkpad nub
<MutantTurkey> good thing I bought the nub pack
<MutantTurkey> :)
<jedijf> adom: everyone doesn't hate it; just the noisey ones do and he has a bigger plan; did you see phone and tablet in that paragraph
<jedijf> and when it was branded netbook remix, everyone *loved* it
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: increased battery cap?
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> up to 91% now
<MutantTurkey> huh
<MutantTurkey> from 89%
<jedijf> they prolly just don't read right
<jedijf> really have 42%
<jedijf> always have 42%
<MutantTurkey> whut
<MutantTurkey> whut whut wh whut
<MutantTurkey> woop
<adom> yeah the phone/tablet move seems more like a money-making opportunity rather than spreading to the most amount of potential users type of move
<adom> admittedly, if it were possible to have a full ubuntu distro on my phone, id do it in a heartbeat
<JonathanD> 1/3 of the way (ish) to my new thinkpad...
<EvilResistance> comcast needs to shove it...
<EvilResistance> becuase it took me 3 hours to restore my internet because their accounts db explodified at the local hub
 * EvilResistance finally got it up again though
<EvilResistance> @pign
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Error: "pign" is not a valid command.
<EvilResistance> @ping
<PennBot> pong
<EvilResistance> good.,
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here synchronize home folders between two computers on a regular basis?
<ChinnoDog> I want to sync /home/chinnodog on my desktop at home with the installation on my laptop without creating a huge mess
<ChinnoDog> Also, my profile is encrypted on my laptop so I don't want to accidentally write encrypted files to my desktop and wreck all my documents
<Sadin> hi all
<andrew> My name was mentioned and I missed it.
<rmg51> you missed your name?
<rmg51> when did you lose it?
<andrew> somewhere in the past few days
<EvilResistance> who was the last bot manager before me of PennBot?
<EvilResistance> i want the Karma db
<rmg51> andrew:
<andrew> EvilResistance: me
<EvilResistance> still got the Karma db from when PennBot was your responsibility?
<EvilResistance> andrew, ^
<andrew> if I can remember my password
<EvilResistance> heh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-03
<andrew> EvilResistance: msg me your email
<EvilResistance> done
<EvilResistance> crap, my internet is exploding :/
<EvilResistance> andrew, i'll have to check later, i'm not at the system running the bot and SSH / SFTP is lagging evilly
<andrew> no worries, I do tend to stop on here most evenings
<EvilResistance> :P
<andrew> (or nearly anytime on google talk)
<EvilResistance> hehe, it may be a google mail account, but it'll shortly start pointing to a mail server on one of my servers :P
 * EvilResistance is likely going to put his site emails to one of his servers
<andrew> no need to have google mail to use google talk, it's just xmpp
<EvilResistance> mmm
<MobileTurkey> Trying KDE 4.8
<MobileTurkey> it's not half bad
<MobileTurkey> it's got plenty of crappy things about it.
<MobileTurkey> where the hell is konqueror seriously. I can't even use dolphin
<MobileTurkey> can't get rid of these annoying effects either.
<MobileTurkey> plus my kcmshell dialogs keep eating my cpu
<Sadin> MobileTurkey !
<MobileTurkey> sup dude
<MobileTurkey> how goes your php ing?
<MobileTurkey> also i told a friend i'd give him 2 hours of my time tomorrow in a crash course of php
<MobileTurkey> what the heck am I gonna do
<Sadin> MutantTurkey now your not mobile :D
<Sadin> need to shar with you something
<Sadin> MutantTurkey http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1429933&CatId=332 building that im giving my dad half of it and hes gonna spot me the rest and ill pay him back
<Sadin> MutantTurkey did you see it
<MutantTurkey> no sorry
<MutantTurkey> what was it?
<pangolin> Sadin: i built that exact system 6-7 months ago :)
<Sadin> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1429933&CatId=332 MutantTurkey
<Sadin> pangolin how is it worth the money?
<pangolin> except it came with 1TB HDD and I added 4Gb of RAM
<pangolin> but yeah it runs great, built it for my son, something happened to his USB ports they just randomly stopped working. Still haven't been able to figure out why
<pangolin> you going to put linux on it?
<MutantTurkey> wait is that a package?
<MutantTurkey> how is the phenom performance wise?
<Sadin> pangolin i plane to buy these for it when i get more money http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231308
<Sadin> and pangolin gonna migrate my current fedora HD onto it and my AMD radeon HD 4350 graphics card into it and use the 500gb it comes with for windows so i can still play my games
<Sadin> atm i cant
<Sadin> MutantTurkey i hear great things about the phenom hexcore
<MutantTurkey> that is hexcore
<MutantTurkey> i'm about to by that
<MutantTurkey> buy'
<Sadin> MutantTurkey theres better ones im just ona a budget
<InHisName> motherboards++
<InHisName> Just what is a fatherboard good for ?
<InHisName> anyone still awake ?    What is app to "rip" contents of music CD that I have ?
<InHisName> I put in CD and a music player pops up, --> Banshee
<InHisName> Never mind,  I typed "juic" into 'dash home' and found something.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<waltman> *yawn*
<JonathanD> Hello waltmand.
<JonathanD> eh, waltman
<waltman> I've been called worse.
<waltman> Hello.
<JonathanD> How goes, waltman?
<rhpot1991> InHisName: I used to use sound juicer too, but it has a few issues with the latest musicbrainz api
<rhpot1991> so I started using banshee instead
<rhpot1991> biggest issue I hit was ripping of mutli disc sets, any disc past 1 would result in duplicates of the last track from disc 1
<waltman> JonathanD: Not too bad.  You?
<JonathanD> pretty good
<adom> super important question: which is a better SNES emulator for ubuntu;  Snes9x vs ZSNES
<adom> just fyi, looks like Snes9x looks better and has better menus and whatnot, however it doesn't support volume control. its stuck at max volume. ZSnes allows you to turn down the volume, and works pretty quick and simple.
<EvilResistance> eesh... andrew, it wouldnt make sense that the db isnt able to be read, no?
<EvilResistance> MD5s match up
<adom> anyone use conky or a similar app to put stats on your linux desktop? what do you use?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> conky
<MutantTurkey> end of discussion
<MutantTurkey> its fast light and very very flexible
<MutantTurkey> anything else?
<MutantTurkey> Another satisfied customer! NEXT!
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: you do drupal?
<Sadin> MutantTurkey i like to use it why?
<MutantTurkey> I have a friend who's getting into it
<MutantTurkey> he really likes it
<MutantTurkey> in fact he is going to drupal con
<MutantTurkey> haha
<MutantTurkey> WOHOOOOOOO I FINALLY MADE THIS WORK WOHOOOOOO
<MutantTurkey> now we need to do actual programming for all the exceptions :p
<MutantTurkey> the easy part is implementing i
<MutantTurkey> the hard part is the weeding out issues
<MutantTurkey> *tissues*
<adom> MutantTurkey: haha thanks
<adom> link me to a config thats sexay
<MutantTurkey> whut?
<MutantTurkey> lets play how long can I avoid work before getting bored and going home
<MutantTurkey> DING DING DING WE HAVE A WINNER
<MutantTurkey> ding ding ding :[
<MutantTurkey> wopwop
<andrew> EvilResistance: How are you trying to read it?
<EvilResistance> hm?
<andrew> see 12:48
<EvilResistance> andrew, putting it in place of the current db that exists on the bot
<EvilResistance> yeah i know
<EvilResistance> i'm on a thousand different things at once xD
<andrew> same version of the plugin?
<EvilResistance> whichever one came with Supybot in the Natty repos *shrugs*
<EvilResistance> if i have to i'll dissect the DB manually and rebuild it xD
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-04
<andrew> Good luck
<andrew> I'd love to see a dump of that db if you manage to dissect it
<MutantTurkey> lol
 * EvilResistance has an sqlitedb tool
<MutantTurkey> aa
<MutantTurkey> @karma
<PennBot> MutantTurkey: Highest karma: "cats" (6), "pleia2" (2), "MutantTurkey" (2), "motherboards" (1), "dogs" (1), "mice" (1), "PennBot" (1), and "EvilResistance" (1).  Lowest karma: "childishgames" (-1), "ChinnoDog" (-1), "artificial_karma" (-1), "MobileTurkey" (0), "motherboards" (1), "dogs" (1), "mice" (1), and "PennBot" (1).  You (MutantTurkey) are ranked 2 out of 13.
<ChinnoDog> pleia2++
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog++
<MutantTurkey> WOOHOOOO OOOO
<MutantTurkey> after all f'ing day
<MutantTurkey> I finally reimplemented this whole feature.
<MutantTurkey> cracked it on the way home. like a boss
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<MutantTurkey> WOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOOOO
<MutantTurkey> gonna go home and sleep
<MutantTurkey> waltman: you know that pizza truck in the alley behind the main building? their cheesesteaks are terrible.
<MutantTurkey> anyone have any ideas how to configure a laptop display?
<MutantTurkey> anyone have any ideas how to configure a laptop display?
<MutantTurkey> as in the same way a desktop monitor allows for configuration
<MutantTurkey> the color on the X220 is terrible
<MutantTurkey> It's too cool
<InHisName> Some lappys come with an app for 'tuning' the color mix.  Usually rated by degrees Kelvin and a couple others.
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: linux though/
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> yeah i'm assuming it's flowting in the 9300K instead of the more natural 6500k
<Sadin> MutantTurkey gah so many commits to my drupal site for this competition its insane https://bitbucket.org/Sadin56/dbtsa-2011/overview
<Sadin> need to build a page for each item on this list with a brief desc http://fpaste.org/ykZO/
<Sadin> or at least make a page with all of em on it with a brief desc
<waltman> MutantTurkey: It's very easy. 1) Buy a macbook. 2) Open it up. :)
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> actually there ais an awesome set of tools i fond
<JonathanD> waltman: You have to open the macbooks? Thats awful complicated...
<waltman> JonathanD: If opening it up is too much trouble, you can always get an iPad :)
<jedijf> @later tell mutantturkey http://stereopsis.com/flux/
<PennBot> jedijf: Command Succeeded.
<JonathanD> waltman: someone told me you have to push some sort of... button?
<rmg51> wait, you mean macbooks can't read your mind?
<JonathanD> apparently.
<rmg51> not worth the money then
<JonathanD> jedijf: thought you might like to know...
<JonathanD> Got touchscreen working on the x200, 11.10.
<jedijf> JonathanD: awesome
<waltman> This morning I gave a perl talk for some Mac weenies.
<waltman> I have to confess there may have been some closed-source commercial software in my talk :(
<jedijf> waltman: mac 'weenies' ?
<waltman> weenies.
<jedijf> damn. harsh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-05
<waltman> jedijf: I of course say this as a mac weenie myself
<jedijf> waltman: i know, that's shy i find it odd
<jedijf> why
<waltman> Anyone else having problems with running ffmpeg 8? I had a nice formula for converting avi's to mov's, but I just discovered it broke with a recent debian update.
<pleia2> ffmpeg does that
<waltman> Apparently I'm now supposed to run avconv instead of ffmpeg, but even with that it's complaining about bitrates it didn't used to mind.
<Sadin> http://sadin.ifndev.com/dbtsa-2011/ honest opinions how is my entry for Technology Student Association webmaster challenge going?
<waltman> I've never understood why there are so many different and incompatible video formats.
<pleia2> I just want to use "a free one that works good enough"
<pleia2> such a thing doesn't seem to exist :)
<pleia2> or there aren't a lot of people like me who are satisfied with "good enough"
<waltman> So how am I going to watch the second season of Oz and James's Big Wine Adventure? :(
<pleia2> most things I throw at ubuntu just play with magic
 * pleia2 ponders dinner
<waltman> play with magic?
<jedijf> work
<waltman> Ah.  Yes.  Well, they reason I want to convert them to .mov is that then I can load them onto an iThingy and play then on my TV.
<pleia2> I don't know what codecs anything uses, it just plays, annoys friends on windows and mac when I share files
<waltman> And since they're wine tasting shows in HD, they look really nice on a big screen.
<pleia2> "what is this in?" "who knows!"
<waltman> sure, mplayer plays them just fine as is :)
<pleia2> my tv plays most anything too, served up via mediatomb
<waltman> mediawhozit?
<pleia2> not oggs though, annoyingly
<pleia2> mediatomb is a UPnP server, which my tv supports
<waltman> my tv came with a built-in connector for tThingies
<waltman> iThingies
<pleia2> yeah, this is easier because it just goes over the network, no need to move my files to any devices, mediatomb streams from my media server
<pleia2> (a big harddrive with lots of stuff on it and running samba)
<pleia2> it's ashame I don't watch more tv, we have a pretty good setup
<pleia2> the sushi place I like to go to appears to have opened following renovations on feb 1st
<pleia2> maybe I go there
<waltman> there's always chipotle...
<pleia2> they close at 3 :(
<pleia2> I live in the financial district, it's amazing they're open at all on saturdays
<waltman> at 3?!
<waltman> avconv also wants me to say "-strict experimental" even though it worked just fine in ffmpeg
<pleia2> :\
<waltman> I think I may have figured out the new incantation.  Converting the first episode...
<waltman> pleia2: my favorite local sushi place also recently underwent renovations, but I haven't been back since they reopened.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<EvilResistance> hello everyone
<andrew> hi
<waltman> PUPPY BOWL
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: Every time the puppies score a TD, they bring out some baby piglets to cheer.
<waltman> It's giving me a real hankering for some bacon.
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> GF dumped me.  She wants to come first, she said.  I told her yesterday my son come first.
<SamuraiAlba> No biggie and I understand
<waltman> :(
<waltman> sounds like you need some bacon, too!
<SamuraiAlba> I'm not saying she's a bad person
<SamuraiAlba> She just needs to date an 18 year old LOL
<SamuraiAlba> I still got her a 1800 flowers order
<SamuraiAlba> It's a "Forever ROse" - Just because :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-28
<HowdyDoody> I am trying to modify a desktop icon to also add an environment variable before executing the program to call.  It seems to ignore the env settting.  Do I have some bad syntax here ?  -->Exec=/usr/bin/env PYTHONPATH=/usr/lib/virtualbox/:/usr/lib/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/ gksudo python "/opt/GNS3/gns3"
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<MutantTurkey> waltman: hey. Are you around? I need some math help
<MutantTurkey> CS/math help
<jedijf> 2
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: 3
<jedijf> damn; i was guessing 1+1
<MutantTurkey> heh
<MutantTurkey> waltman: really though...
<waltman> MutantTurkey: yo
<waltman> MutantTurkey: log_2(n)
<MutantTurkey> but why?
<waltman> it's always log_2(n)
<waltman> ok, sometimes it's 2^n
<MutantTurkey> waltman: so I got a job rewriting matlab into C... one of our programs uses the NNLS algorithm (it's built into matlab), but I am having trouble finding a C counterpart...
<MutantTurkey> and our file sizes are a bit ridiculous
<MutantTurkey> but really I am having trouble understadning the function
<MutantTurkey> waltman: I comprehend how least squares works, at least in theory, but I don't understand the non-negative aspect of non-negative least squares
<waltman> ok, let me take a look at it.
<MutantTurkey> http://amath.colorado.edu/computing/Matlab/OldTechDocs/ref/nnls.html
<MutantTurkey> what can I show you?
<MutantTurkey> wait they're using the lsqnonneg function actually.
<waltman> matlab obsoleted it and it's not in 2012a (which is the version I have)
<MutantTurkey> I have 2012a, yeah it's lsqnonneg now
<MutantTurkey> waltman: btw drexel has 2012b up as well if you wanted it
<waltman> I need to stick with the version we run at work.
<MutantTurkey> gotcha
<MutantTurkey> I didn't realize there were many versioning issues
<MutantTurkey> matlab noob here
<waltman> best to just stick with the same version
<MutantTurkey> gotcha
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Well, you could try to dig up a copy of that book or some other books on least squares...
<MutantTurkey> I found a book in temples library, maybe I'll go grab it tomorrow
<waltman> here's an entire phd thesis on the problem: https://smartech.gatech.edu/bitstream/handle/1853/31768/?sequence=1
<waltman> only 35 citations? wtf?
<MutantTurkey> well fk a whole damned thesis...
<MutantTurkey> waltman: what a sucker... only 35 citations...
<waltman> I got as far as pseudocode for the algorithm, and it didn't look like something I'd want to write if I didn't have to
<ChinnoDog> You are now either in over your head or loverloaded with useful information.
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: far over
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Anyway, as you've no doubt figured out by now, I've never heard of this version of the algorithm.
<MutantTurkey> crud
<waltman> MutantTurkey: It seems perfectly reasonable to ask your professor if he knows of any code that might do this.
<MutantTurkey> shr'
<MutantTurkey> she'
<MutantTurkey> but yes, we found some implementations that are really slow
<MutantTurkey> aka didn't work
<MutantTurkey> because the matrix size is like 160 millio
<waltman> maybe there's an implementation for octave? If so, you could at least see how it's implemented.
<waltman> do you mean 160mil x 160mil?
<MutantTurkey> no 160mil by 1 i think
<MutantTurkey> 160mil by 100 i mean
<MutantTurkey> a lot of data, not a lot of other stuff
<MutantTurkey> in that lsnonneg function there are two arguments, what is that second argument containing? I don't really get it
<MutantTurkey> waltman: it's actually 160milx1024
<waltman> my guess is that you're trying to minimize the solution of Cx = d
<waltman> but again, I think you'd be much better off discussing this with your prof
<MutantTurkey> I concur
<waltman> bbiab
<MutantTurkey> but I sound like an idiot
<MutantTurkey> "durr whats a vector durr"
<waltman> No one expects college freshmen to understand linear algebra
<waltman> laundry &
<MutantTurkey> ok thanks :)
<MutantTurkey> waltman: i have a few more idiot questions...
<waltman> I should also point out that if you're back at Drexel, Ko's students know a lot more about least squares than I do.
<waltman> (which is not very much)
<MutantTurkey> really you think?
<MutantTurkey> they always impress me
<MutantTurkey> but I am also a burden unto them :p
<waltman> I don't know much about least squares. They use it a fair bit.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: so I how do I load data into matlab?
<MutantTurkey> :p
<waltman> that I do know!
<MutantTurkey> the format is sparse, like this:
<MutantTurkey> SPARSE
<MutantTurkey> row height
<MutantTurkey> total rows
<MutantTurkey> 1 1 .242462 (row col value)
<MutantTurkey> for the rest
<waltman> http://www.mathworks.com/help/matlab/ref/spconvert.html
<MutantTurkey> does matlab understand that?
<MutantTurkey> thanks
<MutantTurkey> thats exactly it!
<waltman> BTW That was the first hit on google for "load sparse matrix into matlab"
<MutantTurkey> lol yeah
<MutantTurkey> I am trying that as well
<MutantTurkey> waltman: if it is reading this Gb sized file in, can i tell matlab to load another file in at the same time?
<waltman> You could try, but it seems unlikely. You've only got the single command window, right? How are you could to do it?
<waltman> matlab seems mainly single threaded to me. asking it to do two things at the same time, even if you could, seems like a bad idea.
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<waltman> ugh, my English got mangled there.
<waltman> It seems to me that when you're in the command window, you've got to wait for one command to finish before you can run another one.
<MutantTurkey> right
<MutantTurkey> waltman: ugh matlab prints out the whole matrix once loaded...
<MutantTurkey> oh god
<MutantTurkey> oh god
<waltman> MutantTurkey: That's because you forgot to end the statement with a ;
<waltman> you might try Ctrc-C
<waltman> Ctrl-C
<MutantTurkey> woul that interpt it though?
<MutantTurkey> the command?
<waltman> No, I'm pretty sure it has to finish, because it's showing you the answer.
<MutantTurkey> ok gotcha
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-29
<ChinnoDog> gobble
<InHisName> gobble up that 'healthy' turkey bacon ?
 * TheLordOfTime eats the turkeybacon and everything else within 20 miles
<InHisName> TheLordOfTime has a job, he can just run to the store and 'gather' up his 'hunt' and pay with some of his spare coins.  Chow down !
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> morning rmg51
<rmg51> I'd rather it was still night
<rmg51> then I would still be asleep
<rmg51> in stead of getting ready to leave for work
<rmg51> which will happen as soon as the babysitter gets here
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and turkeys
<InHisName> (07:29:36 AM) rmg51: which will happen as soon as the babysitter gets here
<InHisName> Um, teddy-dbear, does he really mean  BEARsitter,  or does he really have a human baby needing to be sat ?
<teddy-dbear> a 92 year old baby
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * InHisName yawns too
 * waltman scratches
<waltman> 92 in bear years
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-30
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<JonathanD> Hi.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> morning, peeps
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: You like to nom on peeps ?
<ChinnoDog> Sometimes. Especially when they are roasted over an open fire until the sugar carmelizes.
<ChinnoDog> pleia2 eats them that way
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: invite me next time you build a fire and have ample stock.
<InHisName> Sounds yummy
<pleia2> only on special occasions
<ChinnoDog> There should be more of those. We could have a peep roasting contest.
<pleia2> I don't actually like them :)
<pleia2> but on a freezing bethlehem night, it's an acceptable thing to do
<ChinnoDog> They are good at negative degree temperatures. (I don't like them either.)
<calvin_> waltman: yeah, going to Ko's guys really was the solution!
<calvin_> major help
<MidgetTurkey> Anyone have advice for managing 124tb of data while maintaning backups and redundancy?
<ChinnoDog> Midget? Must be wild. Domesticated turkeys can get up to 70lbs.
<MidgetTurkey> heh
<MutantTurkey> wait what... I'm already logged in a nother window
<MutantTurkey> sigh
<MutantTurkey> silly me
<ChinnoDog> haha
<MutantTurkey> question still stands
<MutantTurkey>  Anyone have advice for managing 124tb of data while maintaning backups and
<MutantTurkey>                       redundancy?
<MutantTurkey> whoops sorry
<ChinnoDog> 124tb is a lot
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: I'd just print a copy out, personally.
<JonathanD> just print it in hex, and you can type it back in if something goes wrong.
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: What type of uptime do you need to mantain?
<MutantTurkey> heh
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: as up as possible
<MutantTurkey> i need more like, equipment recommendations
<MutantTurkey> what kind of server do i buy that has that ind of capacity
<ChinnoDog> You are going to have to define these parameters before you can answer your question
<ChinnoDog> For example, on my home computer I can tolerate a few days of downtime because of a disaster. If I lose my files no one is going to die or fortunes lost.
<ChinnoDog> I only use RAID 0. I run external backups to a slow external USB drive and also to the internet.
<ChinnoDog> If a drive dies I will restore from external USB. If the apartment burns down I will order a backup of my data from Crashplan.
<ChinnoDog> My server will not stay up if a drive fails. In order to do that I would need more disks and have to spend more money and I would /still/ need an external backup plan
<ChinnoDog> At 124tb the cost of the redundancy is cheaper depending on how resistant to failure you want to be. Theoretically you could build a 124tb volume using 42 3tb drives + 1 for RAID5 and be resistant to the failure of one disk
<ChinnoDog> You can figure out how frequently you will be replacing disks using the MTBF ratings of the drives
<ChinnoDog> You can also calculate the likelyhood of two drives failing at the same time
<MutantTurkey> downtime, one day.
<MutantTurkey> we have a raid6 array right now
<MutantTurkey> I haven't seen it yet so I don't know what's there physically
<ChinnoDog> That sounds suitable for that number of drives so long as you don't waste too many on parity.
<MutantTurkey> yeah?
<ChinnoDog> Using RAID 6 you are utilizing the capacity of all the drives minutes the 1+ drives for parity. You can scale the number of drives for parity based on your MTBF calculation.
<ChinnoDog> s/minutes/minus/
<ChinnoDog> Why hasn't anyone written a RAID accelerator using OpenCL? is it just me or is that a natural application? Video chipsets with stream processors are creeping into server boards, might as well make use of them.
<ChinnoDog> For that matter OpenCL would be perfect for file system compression too.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: cool
<waltman> so they actually knew about a library?
<MutantTurkey> well no, but they are python pros
<MutantTurkey> so we did it in python
<MutantTurkey> turns out that function only has one implementation
<MutantTurkey> the origional one
<waltman> MutantTurkey: hah
<MutantTurkey> setting up nagios now
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-31
<InHisName> Hmmm, so the mutant is turning into a Nagios lover.....
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and turkeys
<InHisName> morning bears, turkeys, bacon(piggies), and humans
<ChinnoTurkey> gobble
<InHisName> You can bark now.
<ChinnoDog> bark
<JonathanD> woof
<InHisName> arf arf
<teddy-dbear> http://io9.com/5979111/holy-sht-these-undead-teddy-bears-are-terrifying
<waltman> Who know teddies has skeletons?
<waltman> knew?
<MutantTurkey> lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-01
<Sadin_> anyone awake to help me with some stuff im trying to decide on in terms of college for next year?
<InHisName> pile all the catalogs up and choose the 3rd one from the bottom.
<InHisName> With your eyes closed
<Sadin_> InHisName lol
<jthan> Sadin_: I did this recently. What's up?!
<Sadin_> jthan well ive been looking to go for Computer Informations Systems or Computer Science
<Sadin_> and i visited devry over in fort washington today, and i really like it but im still not sure if going there would be best or say PennState harrisburgh
<TheLordOfTime> i'm at penn state harrisburg :P
<TheLordOfTime> Sadin_:  ^
<jthan> It's all about where you're going to do you best.
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<Sadin_> TheLordOfTime i havent visited PSU campuses yet
<Sadin_> How is it up there?
<TheLordOfTime> cold
<TheLordOfTime> at least, righ tnow
<TheLordOfTime> windy too, but only right now.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> its 00:13, don't expect a ton of detailed answers xD
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise, its okay, but there's not a lot of on-campus housing here at PSH
<TheLordOfTime> you're likely to need to get offcampus housing
<TheLordOfTime> unless you're a freshman, in which case you might get lucky
<Sadin_> TheLordOfTime: understandable lol, and thats what i heard, if i do end up going to DeVry ill have to make at least a 45min turnpike drive :/
<Sadin_> jthan you know thats really good advice no one put it like that before lol
<TheLordOfTime> well if you're coming for the next semester, i may be able to convince my dad to extend my apartment lease and let you sublet
<TheLordOfTime> since i'm going to need a year off
<Sadin_> TheLordOfTime: oh wow that would be great! what are you taking off for?
<TheLordOfTime> ... reasons.
<Sadin_> TheLordOfTime: fair enough lol wont inquire anymore
<TheLordOfTime> but knowing my dad, i think he won't expand the lease unless i can get a firm confirmation of a subletter
<Sadin_> Ah
<TheLordOfTime> although i have a 2 bedroom apartment, so... :P
<TheLordOfTime> i will say that its more suburban than other PSU campuses
<TheLordOfTime> and DEFINITELY more suburban than main (State College, PA)
<Sadin_> lol well Linux peeps gotta stick together lol
<Sadin_> TheLordOfTime: are you going to main for two years or doing all 4 at harrisburgh?
<TheLordOfTime> all 4 at harrisburg, since they offer Security and Risk Analysis, Cyber Security option here.
<TheLordOfTime> (the entire 4 years)
<TheLordOfTime> a lot of the specific technical majors do the 2-and-2 thing though
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm an SRACA ICS guy :P
<TheLordOfTime> SRACA = Security and Risk Analysis; ICS = Information and Cyber Security
<Sadin_> TheLordOfTime: awesome id like to get more into the programming aspect so i hear 2and2 is probably gonna be what i end up doing lol
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> well i'm only taking a year off
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise loans :/
<TheLordOfTime> so...
<Sadin_> My friend actually got accepted right into Main, and is able to pay his was thouh a year and a half just by gambling on runescape for a year
<Sadin_> ....
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<Sadin_> hes made almost 30,000 off that game
<Sadin_> ...
<TheLordOfTime> ILLEGAL GAMBLING!  INITIATE: FBI CALLS.
<Sadin_> ive seen the paypal invoices
<TheLordOfTime> <TheLordOfTime> ILLEGAL GAMBLING!  INITIATE: FBI CALLS.  DEFCON 2.132413432544326572567327
<TheLordOfTime> E: Segmentation Fault (Core Dumped)
<Sadin_> 750 into his account a every few weeks then boom into the account his mom made for him
<Sadin_> lol TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> the problem is i'm... afflicted... with an incurable disease now... its called "bronyism"
<TheLordOfTime> NEVER be friends with a group of bronies..
<TheLordOfTime> IT IS CONTAGIOUS
<Sadin_> TheLordOfTime:  no..... NOT YOU.....
<TheLordOfTime> ALL SHALL PERISH FROM IT!
<TheLordOfTime> Sadin_:  as i said, all shall perish.
<Sadin_> never
 * Sadin_ hates it
<TheLordOfTime> GOOD
<TheLordOfTime> someone who is NOT a moderate.
<Sadin_> like
 * TheLordOfTime hands Sadin the gold star of resilience
<TheLordOfTime> Sadin_:  problem is, a third of my friends are girls.  that third are comprised of 100% pegasisters (female bronies)
 * Sadin_ raises the star valiantly 
<TheLordOfTime> of the remaining 67%...
<TheLordOfTime> they're males, but...
<TheLordOfTime> 86% of them are bronies.
<Sadin_> Stop Stop lol wtf pegasisters...
<TheLordOfTime> their words, not mine.
<Sadin_> I actually have never EVER met a female bronie
<TheLordOfTime> its an incurable disease!
<TheLordOfTime> once afflicted you can never be unafflicted
<TheLordOfTime> YOU WILL BE ABSORBED
<Sadin_> i will be strong
 * TheLordOfTime picks up a .45 and hits himself in the foot hard with the bottom of the pistol
<TheLordOfTime> OW!
<TheLordOfTime> okay, back to sanity...
<TheLordOfTime> anyways...
<TheLordOfTime> yeah you're probably looking at 2-and-2
<TheLordOfTime> but idk what majors here have all 4 years
<TheLordOfTime> usually its 2-and-2 for satellites
<Sadin_> Yeah
<Sadin_> Im gonna finish my app there send out my transcripts and see wnat unfolds i
<Sadin_> REALLY did like the people at devry
<Sadin_> and how the students helped each other
<Sadin_> and tutoring from professors is always available
<Sadin_> and labs are always open and buisnesses come to seek out you
<Sadin_> its all nice
<Sadin_> but something in the back of my head says its all too good to be true so im keeping an open mind
<TheLordOfTime> oh dear, lightdm crash
<TheLordOfTime> hehe
<TheLordOfTime> i have business connections already :p
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<Sadin_> TheLordOfTime well of course
<Sadin_> so do i
<Sadin_> from helping with Fedora :P
<Sadin_> but still
<TheLordOfTime> my business connections don't come from ubuntu... ;P
<Sadin_> I got some friends in Redhat :)
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> i have connections to the state!
<TheLordOfTime> and more short-term, a colleague's election campaign :P
<TheLordOfTime> ... all the way aways in pittsburgh :/
<Sadin_> TheLordOfTime: thats far lol
<TheLordOfTime> that's what the $36 + $19 train ticket is for
<TheLordOfTime> (the + $19 is for BUSINESS CLASS!)
<TheLordOfTime> (which is EPIC)
<Sadin_> lol
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, turkeys and dogs :-D
<InHisName> morning humans, turkeys, dogs, bears, bots, etc.
<IdleOne> what about the rest of us?
<ChinnoDog> aliens?
<IdleOne> We have feelings too
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon
<MutantTurkey> any recommendations for a print server?
<ChinnoDog> How many printers?
<MutantTurkey> one
<ChinnoDog> Any hardware can handle one printer
<waltman> newegg sells cheap hardware print servers for under $40
<ChinnoDog> Any hardware can be a print server. Boot up a 486. :D
<ChinnoDog> Raw I/O speed is the limitation
<ChinnoDog> Why does turkeynet need a print server?
<waltman> They need something that speaks GoobleTalk
<waltman> GobbleTalk
<ChinnoDog> typo ruins the joke
<waltman> yeah :(
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-02
<rmg51> Morning
<MutantTurkey> Mornin
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-03
<InHisName> Night
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<Samuraialba> Fedora 13 <shudder> used in my Linux+ class
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-27
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> yep
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Hey SamuraiAlba, check this out: http://imgur.com/gallery/bHBax
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: more bacon porn for you.... http://imgur.com/gallery/zM5G8
<InHisName> This must be BACON week !    -- http://imgur.com/gallery/SU0wLG4
<lazyPower> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-m9ja_Na6zOk/UOWssHj3EsI/AAAAAAAAIMI/AEOjWYHeOuQ/s1600/bacon%2Beiffel%2Btower.jpg
<InHisName> Hoot Hoot !
<ChinnoDog> How secure is Ubuntu? Meaning, if I had an Ubuntu server on the Internet with valuable data on it how likely is it hackers can get in?
<pleia2> depends on what you are running on it and whether you keep it updated
<pleia2> an insecure app is insecure everywhere ;)
<ChinnoDog> True, but the amount of damage one can do by leveraging an insecure app can vary considerably.
<pleia2> if your code is solid, have good security policy (don't allow password logins, don't run services you don't need) and you keep it updated it'll be fine
<ChinnoDog> Do issues ever occur in Linux where one can gain admin privilages from a non-admin account they way it has happened in Windows?
<pleia2> of course
<pleia2> when they are discovered they are typically security embargoed and then you should upgrade when they are announced, local exploits seem to be most common with kernel bugs
<pleia2> things like setuid bugs have largely gone away in today's linux software though (pretty sure debian won't even allow it)
<ChinnoDog> hmm. Interesting.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-28
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<InHisName> Good BAcon to you all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-29
<pvl1> so what is it that drives us to use linux
<pvl1> well ubuntu rather
<GuruPilgrim> pvl1: do you mean in general? from another OS?
<pvl1> GuruPilgrim: yeah, i mean thats our only other option, other than not using computers
<GuruPilgrim> for me, it's doing things. getting things done.
<pvl1> but wht makes it anymore productive than other os's
<GuruPilgrim> when i want to make something, design something, share something, i go to my big, open, Ubuntu studio.
<GuruPilgrim> it's quicker, i don't have to worry about bluescreens, viruses, malware, popups...
<GuruPilgrim> i can just go do things without waiting for the computer.
<GuruPilgrim> i can leave it on for months at a time if need be without having to reboot.
<GuruPilgrim> if the gui breaks, it's not the end of the world. i can jump into a virtual terminal and still do things.
<GuruPilgrim> there's less maintenance.
<GuruPilgrim> applications are easier to find.
<GuruPilgrim> i mean, i could go on. lol. I support Windows 7 full time, so coming home to a bunch of Linux systems is very refreshing.
<pvl1> i feel like explaining this to a person that hasnt used linux/ubuntu is damn near impossible
<pvl1> i know of so many people who would be best of just using linux
<GuruPilgrim> hmm.
<GuruPilgrim> indeed.
<pvl1> but theres such a learning curve, and people dont like change
<GuruPilgrim> learning curve?
<GuruPilgrim> oh. the "but it's not Windows" learning curve....
<pvl1> but the fact remains: no bluescreen of death (which imho only gamers encounter), no viruses(which everyone just says "oh i have symantic.norton, avg, spybot, and more BS running"), etc
<pvl1> but then when you say hey, theres a solution... its always oh but its not windows
<pvl1> there should be a system of *steps* to move from windows to ubuntu
<GuruPilgrim> (bluescreens happen a lot actually... not just to gamers.)
<pvl1> those that just use intel graphics (which is probably most)
<GuruPilgrim> so, here's the problem. people think that Linux isn't an operating system. they think it's some foreign geeky thing that they'll never understand
<GuruPilgrim> i mean, you can tell them, it's just like Windows, but they'll still feel like it's a world away
<GuruPilgrim> so,
<GuruPilgrim> step one, a person has to come to a point where they're ready to approach a computer.
<GuruPilgrim> sounds stupid simple, i know... but think about it.
<GuruPilgrim> if they let go of all their pre-conceptions, and approach a computer with a desire to do things, they will likely choose Linux on their own.
<GuruPilgrim> so how do you change their mind?
<GuruPilgrim> unfortunately, too often, you won't
<GuruPilgrim> maybe there is more we can do.
<GuruPilgrim> i mean, i'm trying to do more by being evangelistic about it, holding events that focus on new users etc. but that only goes so far.
<GuruPilgrim> just maybe, what we need is a single technical field to dominate.
<GuruPilgrim> Mac has designers. what if Ubuntu could really become the premier in a particular field?
<pvl1> well, tbh while i absolutly hate unity, i think thats gonna be a potential winner there
<pvl1> because the whole thing is that PC's are changing. were moving more into a touch focused world
<pvl1> tablets, smart phones etc
<pvl1> so an intuitive interface is key. and unity is pretty. its eyecandy that really does work
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> morning teddy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> Morning
<InHisName1> Uggghhh, ubuntu asked to restart.   Upon selecting normal ubuntu in grub, it power cycles and reboots.  What's going on ???
<JonathanD> InHisName1: sounds broken.
<InHisName1> Yes and you have a fix for me also ?
<JonathanD> I don't.
<JonathanD> I'd try booting single user and see if you can get anywhere.
<InHisName1> It's been booting fine until this last update.
<InHisName1> how to boot single user, its been a long time since i did that
<InHisName1> Is it somewhere under 'ubuntu options' in grub ?
<JonathanD> select ubuntu in grub, hit e, add "single" end of the line that includes "ro quiet" or such
<jedijf> easier might be booting previous kernel ;)
<JonathanD> oh, maybe :p
<InHisName1> Tried x-35 and x-34 kernels both reg and recovery.  All power off.    I'll try the edit to single, now.
<InHisName1> I had a phone plugged in to copy some pictures, unplugging it from USB did no change for subsequent reboot tries.
<InHisName1> Nope. powers off with 'single' added after quiet
<jedijf> beeps?
<jedijf> start to pull ram - one stick at a time and try last known working kernel
<InHisName1> No beeps, does get to grub, select anything, 4 seconds later power is off.   Current kernel  ends with -35, prev ends with -34.  Both behave same way since last update from ubuntu.
<InHisName1> I can run memtest before grub and see if it likes my memory....
<InHisName1> wife wants me to shovel a neighbors drive, bbl8tr
<InHisName> I've booted, but didn't do a thing.   Not sure why it would not boot, or why it just did now.
<InHisName> I switched my KVM box back to main pc and power started back up so I tried to boot and it worked.
<InHisName> Normally I've pressed the switch on pwrsupply to off then back to on and restarted computer.
<InHisName> off to shovel for now
<JonathanD> I'm realizing my ubuntu is a little broken too
<JonathanD> less than before
<JonathanD> but broken.
<MutantTurkey> my debian is now broken on my x220
<MutantTurkey> wifi is super unreliable
<MutantTurkey> i try wicd and network manager and both are not functional
<MutantTurkey> sigh
<pvl1> I debootstrapped the standard install, got i3, wicd
<pvl1> boots so fast
<MutantTurkey> hey
<MutantTurkey> so
<MutantTurkey> what's debootstrapped?
<MutantTurkey> is loveee i3
<MutantTurkey> so if you guys were developing a site for a band, what backend would you use. Wordpress/Drupal or something so they can edit it?
<InHisName> edlin ?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: probably wordpress unless it's an application site.
<MutantTurkey> yeah i think wordpress is what i'll use
<JonathanD> keeping drupal updated is a more technical thing.
<JonathanD> I wouldn't hand that over.
<MutantTurkey> and upgrading is almost impossible to cleanly ude
<lazyPower> MutantTurkey, I've had good success with LocomotiveCMS
<lazyPower> but its a fairly new contender in the CMS scene
<KyleYankan> i just use rherpad.
<KyleYankan> etherpad*
<KyleYankan> best CMS system around. ask JonathanD
<JonathanD> oh, right.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: use etherpad-cms
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: I added templating to that.
<JonathanD> headers and footers and such
<KyleYankan> nice work
<JonathanD> also a way to do markdown
<JonathanD> instead of html
<waltman> I'm all about markdown these days.
<JonathanD> By the way, we facebook-announced fosscon 2014 today.
<waltman> woot
<JonathanD> and the doctor has not liked it yet.
<JonathanD> I'm very sad.
<JonathanD> Also I did a fresh install of ubuntu today and it's super snappy now.
<waltman> There.
<JonathanD> waltman: thanks :P
<InHisName> so quiet this afteronefifteen
<MutantTurkey>  septa question - can i get a transfer on the subway for a bus?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: yes
<MutantTurkey> cool
<MutantTurkey> forgot my tokens of course
<pvl1> bus tokens?
<waltman> I grew up in NE Philly. Coming home from the city I'd take the MFL->Rt. 66. You'd get the transfer on the bus going into the city, and the el going back home.
<waltman> As long as you're in the city, buses, subways, trolleys and els are all the same wrt transfers.
<waltman> The only exception being the places in center city where they have free transfers.
<MutantTurkey> just hit the subway attendent?
<waltman> If you give the attendent a token + money for the transfer, they'll give you the transfer.
<MutantTurkey> when you go on?
<waltman> granted it's been a long time since I've needed a transfer, but I don't think they've changed the system.
<waltman> yes
<MutantTurkey> thanks!
<waltman> Now if you're going out into the burbs on something like the norristown high speed line, things get crazy.
<MutantTurkey> because?
<MutantTurkey> yeah i'd be going up to WG
<waltman> there are zones and suchlike
<waltman> You're taking a bus to Willow Grove?
<waltman> doesn't the train go out there?
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> it's 5.75 one way i think
<MutantTurkey> bus is 2.80
<MutantTurkey> so
<waltman> train is faster and more comfortable
<waltman> So you'd be taking the BSL to Fern Rock and then a bus?
<MutantTurkey> faster by 10 minutes
<MutantTurkey> to olney
<MutantTurkey> and, i have to walk home from the train
<MutantTurkey> bus is right next to my parents (50 feet)
<waltman> ah. how far is the train station?
<MutantTurkey> 1hour 2 minutes by train, 1 hour 12 minutes by bus/sub
<MutantTurkey> .5 miles
<waltman> It takes an hour to get from 30th st to willow grove?!
<MutantTurkey> yup
<MutantTurkey> it's like 25 minutes to temple
<MutantTurkey> that's the issue
<waltman> wow
<MutantTurkey> it's more like 45 + walking
<MutantTurkey> speakin of gotta catch the train
<waltman> ok, that I can see
<MutantTurkey> cya and thanks!
<waltman> good luck
<waltman> wait, what I said only applies inside the city!
<waltman> I don't know from suburban buses!
<waltman> Godspeed!
<waltman> Wait, can't you just fly there?
<pvl1> token +  dollar = ride+ transferpass
<pvl1> same thing in suburbia septa
<pvl1> g2g later
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-30
<rmg51> Morning
 * waltman pictures MutantTurkey flapping wildly around Montgomery County after screwing up his bus transfer.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys,hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> Mornin Teddy o/
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> Mornin'
<`l1t3p1p3`> mrrnen
<InHisName> `l1t3p1p3`: how to pronounce that ??    lpthppthsshhh ?
<`l1t3p1p3`> "lightpipe" from fiber optics, DAW stuff, blah blah, ah man, allergies are killing me this morning, wow
<`l1t3p1p3`> took zyrtec, it'll kick in few minutes
<`l1t3p1p3`> good morning for coffee, i let the dog out, he came right back in, he's ready for spring
<`l1t3p1p3`> gonna watch the superbowl InHisName
<InHisName1> no, you ?
<`l1t3p1p3`> yeah from a warm couch and flat panel :)
<`l1t3p1p3`> good morning patbarron, how's the coffee
<patbarron> Howdy l1t3p1p3 - coffee is always a good thing, and there's never enough for this early in the morning.  ;-)
<`l1t3p1p3`> me and the pup are ready for spring
<MutantTurkey> i'ma just say
<MutantTurkey> i am very proud of LO
<MutantTurkey> remember how awful OO.org was and it's all we had? Well, LO 4.2 is now out  and it keeps improving
<MutantTurkey> a nice open governance model, actual releases,
<MutantTurkey> new code coming in, getting rid of lots of cruft
<lazyPower> +1
<lazyPower> i was just talking about LO in #UO
<lazyPower> its really coming along
<lazyPower> and MutantTurkey, since we are tlaking about the past, how about STAR OFFICE?
<InHisName> WordStar ?
<lazyPower> http://downloadstaroffice.intlogic.net/staroffice8.jpg
<lazyPower> the precursor to oo.o
<MutantTurkey> yeah that too
<`l1t3p1p3`> took the pup for a walk, warmed up a bit let him stretch his legs
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-31
<InHisName> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> Morning
<GuruPilgrim> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Mid morning
<InHisName> Can grep be used to find a phrase in a file starting at / and searching the WHOLE drive rather than just the current directory ?
<waltman> InHisName: grep -r
<waltman> it'll likely take forever, mind you.
<InHisName> I expected that
<InHisName> Interesting, it works but is not in the man pages !
<InHisName> but not searching all subdirs, though
<InHisName> grep -r wordtag *.*  worked oddly.    But grep -r wordtag *  seems to work properly.
<InHisName> Really odd, though is when hitting the vbox directories, a lot of .vdi files are finding that 'wordtag'.  Seems doc, txt etc files within a vdi are still visible to searcing outside of a vdi, Hmmmmmmmm.
<lazyPower> Morning people, hampsters, turkeys, albino guinea pigs, and everything else
<lazyPower> InHisName: thats curious. I thought VDI was a binary blob....
<InHisName> I did too, but it appears to just be a wrapered up hard drive
<lazyPower> well thats cool
<lazyPower> #TIL
<ChinnoDog> Aren't all virtual hard disk formats metadata + raw disk?
<MutantTurkey> is there a philly related ghost for freenode?
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: because i am getting a cloak and figured i would ask
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-01
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning to you all
<waltman> morning
<InHisName> Howdy waltman
<waltman> yo
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-02
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning no longer
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-26
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
<JonathanD> Hi teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<pvl1> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-27
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
<pleia2> ftr, our server's on 14.04, so no icky eglibc bug
<lazyPower|Travel> \o/
<lazyPower|Travel> Pleia2: starting the travel rave now. Sitting in Pitt Intl waiting on the first connection. Brussels here I come!
<pleia2> lazyPower|Travel: woo :)
<pleia2> glad the storm didn't actually turn out to be so bad
<lazyPower|Travel> I had my doubt's. I'm rerouted away from NY regardless so I'm happy camper
<pleia2> I'm connecting through philly, but not until thursday anyway
<pleia2> brussels itself is looking to be kind of yucky though
<waltman> the forecast only looks moderately yucky to me, all things considered... :)
<lazyPower|Travel> :D
<lazyPower|Travel> i've got my hat and my jackets, i'm ready to rock europe like a true tourist
<lazyPower|Travel> i didn't grab my DSLR however, so it's going to be a phone only picture venture sadly
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-28
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower|Travel> o/
<JonathanD> Howdy
<JonathanD> Man.
<JonathanD> It's dead this morning. Everywhere.
<lazyPower|Travel> welllll
<lazyPower|Travel> not here. Its a bustling day in brussels. I just got back from my Ramen run. Noodle fest 2015 is underway
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-29
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs hamsters and everything else
<jedijf> Apply now:
<jedijf> http://ntrweb.org/job-openings-at-ntr/
<jedijf> Lead Technician ^^^^^
<r00t^2> jedijf: did you post that to phree mailing list? it's pretty low-traffic these days but we still have a lot of lurkers
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-30
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> r00t^2: got nothing - checking archives
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-31
<lazyPower> Good Morning from Brussels!
<lazyPower> even though, its really evening, and I'm in a room full of FLOSS addicts at FOSDEM :D
<ChinnoDog> morning--
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-01
<icey> morning
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> Who can help me with a linker problem?
<ChinnoDog> I am trying to install git onto a server where I do not have root.
<ChinnoDog> I had to install zlib into my home folder first because that was missing. Then I tried to compile git. I think the linker is still not finding what it wants with zlib.
<ChinnoDog> Never mind. I figured it out. The magic was in setting "LIBRARY_PATH", not just "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-02
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> the power twins are back! 8-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-03
<icey> morning
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-04
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,critters and everything else
<jackson> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-05
<ChinnoDog> It is no longer morning.
<waltman> It's always morning somewhere.
<ChinnoDog> There isn't any morning here.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-06
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-31
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<JonathanD> Morning.
<paden> icey: hey, are you still getting rid of the DL360's?
<icey> paden: got a couple other people asking about them
<paden> OK.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<icey> ahoy
<waltman> Is there a problem with this post? It's not showing up under "my activity" and it's only had 1 view in 13 hours. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2351181
<waltman> I had an error when I originally posted it. I'm wondering if something happened to that only I can view it.
<waltman> Apologizing for crossposting from #ubuntu, but wanted some more eyes on it.
<swift110> hmm
<waltman> Also seems odd that both my original question (which I put in the forum post) and my followup were ignored by everyone in #ubuntu. Wondering if I've been devoiced or something.
<waltman> swift110: You can see what I'm saying, right? Or am I dead? :)
<pleia2> pretty sure the popup window does dist-upgrade, you just said you're doing upgrade
<pleia2> I don't know though, I don't use the pop-up window, I only do updates in the cli
<paden> I can see it waltman, with your link.
<waltman> thanks. I saw it too when I wasn't logged in.
<waltman> I don't intentionally use the pop-up, which is why I was surprised when it did something.
<waltman> ok, thanks. I'm about to head out to lunch.
<waltman> Seems odd that it still says just 1 view.
<swift110> i see it waltman
<swift110> <user51_> time to hack a pcie riser.. rip mobo
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<JonathanD> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<waltman> Yo
<JonathanD> Hi waltman
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else"
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-31
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanS> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> yo
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-28
<penth> 10.5 hours of dd later... =)
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-31
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> penth: What did you do?
<penth> Oh, that was meant for #plug. I built a new Ryzen 9 box and transferred my old 1tb WD black home disk (built in 2012 and holding up nicely) to an SSD
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
